# Fenix 2014 catalog - new products



## kj2 (Jan 13, 2014)

Fenix has posted their 2014 catalog on their website. Which can be found at the 'about us' section. Includes new lights like the UC45, UC50, BTR20, BC30 bikelight and more.
Also some name changes. E11 is now E12 and the new TK12's new name is TK09.


----------



## kj2 (Jan 13, 2014)

And I really like that E35 Ultimate Edition


----------



## mcnair55 (Jan 13, 2014)

Thanks for the heads up was checking the mails at 7.05 am my time so will have a read when i come home after work.


----------



## Labrador72 (Jan 14, 2014)

Very nice find kj2, thanks a lot! : )


----------



## NorthernStar (Jan 14, 2014)

Thank´s for the info, Kj2!

Those two new bikelights looks interesting. It seems like they don´t have separate batterypacks, which i think is good. It looks like the batteries are inserted directly to the light, at least on the BC20.


----------



## Labrador72 (Jan 14, 2014)

Most new flashlights are in the E and RC/UC series: nothing we hadn't heard about in the LD, PD, and TK series. The new TK12 has been renamed TK09 and I think that's a good choice as it was causing confusion with the original TK12 model.
Other than that, the LD10, LD20, and TK11 seem to have been discontinued. The TK15 has survived though is still fitted with an XP-G S2.


----------



## N_N_R (Jan 14, 2014)

I can't see the catalogue for some reason.... I see the one for 2013, but not 2014. Is it maybe only available to registered users?


----------



## NorthernStar (Jan 14, 2014)

N_N_R said:


> I can't see the catalogue for some reason.... I see the one for 2013, but not 2014. Is it maybe only available to registered users?



This link should lead you to the 2014 catalogue http://www.fenixlight.com/About.aspx
Right below the Fenix logo it says Product Catalogue. Click on it and then download the PDF file. There is no need to register.


----------



## WWWW (Jan 14, 2014)

NorthernStar said:


> This link should lead you to the 2014 catalogue http://www.fenixlight.com/About.aspx
> Right below the Fenix logo it says Product Catalogue. Click on it and then download the PDF file. There is no need to register.


 
Thanks for the link!! The BC30 is looking good!!


----------



## TeeKay (Jan 14, 2014)

Hi kj2. I don't see it either. Am I going to the right url (fenix-store.com).


----------



## Labrador72 (Jan 14, 2014)

Nope! Fenix store is a... store website not the company website. You need to go to the Fenix company website linked above!


----------



## kj75 (Jan 14, 2014)

kj2 said:


> And I really like that E35 Ultimate Edition


So do I. This is my EDC-light.

The throw has increased, because of another LED-type?

I wonder how the burst-mode works.....


----------



## N_N_R (Jan 14, 2014)

Thanks a lot for the link! Weird I couldn't find it.


----------



## kj75 (Jan 14, 2014)

And the new E12 to replace my sold E15 because of the not rechargeable CR123 batteries...


----------



## kj75 (Jan 14, 2014)

UC50 and UC45 have the same specs, except the charging-port


----------



## leon2245 (Jan 14, 2014)

kj2 said:


> And I really like that E35 Ultimate Edition



Less spot intensity with the xm-l2, but 4x the overall lumen output. And longer.

I think I'd rather have one of the last of the old e35's, with the xp-e2 (supposedly).


----------



## TeeKay (Jan 14, 2014)

Many thanks. I see it is below the logo in the centre of the page, not the logo at top-right. Will download it another day as their server seems overloaded.


----------



## Scooby214 (Jan 14, 2014)

leon2245 said:


> Less spot intensity with the xm-l2, but 4x the overall lumen output. And longer.
> 
> I think I'd rather have one of the last of the old e35's, with the xp-e2 (supposedly).


I have two E35s with the XP-E2. They are great lights. 

I like the specs on the new E35 Ultimate Edition, though I wish they could've kept the length closer to the 116.5mm of the original E35. One of the things I like about the E35 is its smaller size (for a 18650 lighty). It will be harder to carry the new 130mm Ultimate Edition in my cargo pants pocket. 

I'll still end up buying the new E35, of course. It will work alongside my older E35 instead of replacing it.


----------



## Ruislip (Jan 14, 2014)

I see the MC11 has now got a 115Lm turbo mode. I'm glad to see that this unique torch is still being developed, but not sure about turbo in a 'utility' light.

Edit: spec error, correct is 155 lumens


----------



## subwoofer (Jan 14, 2014)

Like the look of those. The BC30 appears quite similar to the Lupine Piko, but lets you change the cells. Good call by Fenix.


----------



## kj2 (Jan 14, 2014)

Further I'm interested in the UC45 and UC50. And of course the BC30


----------



## monkeyboy (Jan 14, 2014)

subwoofer said:


> Like the look of those. The BC30 appears quite similar to the Lupine Piko, but lets you change the cells. Good call by Fenix.



I reckon it will give the lupine a run for it's money at a fraction of the price. Imagine putting 4 of these bad boys on your handlebars at one time!


----------



## markr6 (Jan 14, 2014)

I can't open the catalog. Can someone give me any info or photo for the E12?


----------



## Trevilux (Jan 14, 2014)

markr6 said:


> I can't open the catalog. Can someone give me any info or photo for the E12?


----------



## Swede74 (Jan 14, 2014)

markr6 said:


> I can't open the catalog. Can someone give me any info or photo for the E12?



I had the same problem. A solution that worked for me was to right-click on the link, select "save link as" and save the catalogue as a PDF file to my desktop, then open it with Foxit reader. Thanks KJ2 for the great find, by the way


----------



## NorthernStar (Jan 14, 2014)

markr6 said:


> I can't open the catalog. Can someone give me any info or photo for the E12?



Works fine for me to open the catalog. Have you tried another browser than the one you use now? The catalog loads slowly(at least for me) so it might open eventually for you even though it takes a while before the download is complete.


----------



## markr6 (Jan 14, 2014)

Thanks for the pic, and I'll try saving it first.

That E12 is interesting with 3 modes, but I don't like forward clickies with mode selection - if I'm reading that correctly. I always liked the momentary feature on the E11.


----------



## leon2245 (Jan 14, 2014)

Looks like the e12 might tailstand now too.


----------



## Swede74 (Jan 14, 2014)

NorthernStar said:


> The catalog loads slowly(at least for me) so it might open eventually for you even though it takes a while before the download is complete.


Same here, it was a slow (but not very large) download. About 25 Mb.


----------



## tonkem (Jan 14, 2014)

Yes like the Piko in output, but not in Size. I am sure the price will be the factor that will sway most to the Fenix, not the size. I do like the idea of being able to change batteries and using 18650 or CR123 batteries. Lupine is significantly more expensive, but sometimes you get what you pay for 



subwoofer said:


> Like the look of those. The BC30 appears quite similar to the Lupine Piko, but lets you change the cells. Good call by Fenix.


----------



## kj2 (Jan 14, 2014)

tonkem said:


> Yes like the Piko in output, but not in Size. I am sure the price will be the factor that will sway most to the Fenix, not the size. I do like the idea of being able to change batteries and using 18650 or CR123 batteries. Lupine is significantly more expensive, but sometimes you get what you pay for


The BT20 sells around €/$95, so the new BTR20 should be around the same price. Although I read in the catalog the BTR20 comes with his own Fenix BA2B battery-pack, so price can be higher because of that. But the BC30 shouldn't be more than €/$150.


----------



## tonkem (Jan 14, 2014)

kj2 said:


> The BT20 sells around €/$95, so the new BTR20 should be around the same price. Although I read in the catalog the BTR20 comes with his own Fenix BA2B battery-pack, so price can be higher because of that. But the BC30 shouldn't be more than €/$150.



I would think the BC30 would compare closer to the Piko in output, not the BT20 or BTR20.


----------



## Labrador72 (Jan 14, 2014)

markr6 said:


> Thanks for the pic, and I'll try saving it first.
> 
> That E12 is interesting with 3 modes, but I don't like forward clickies with mode selection - if I'm reading that correctly. I always liked the momentary feature on the E11.


It's not a mechanical forward clicky - it is an electronic hybrid switch like on the TK09 aka new TK12. From off you have the momentary on and from On you change modes as if it were a reverse clicky. I really hope they start introducing this switch to the next LD and PD lights.




leon2245 said:


> Looks like the e12 might tailstand now too.


You are probably right becaue the TK09 does tailstand and it has the same type of switch.


----------



## kj2 (Jan 14, 2014)

tonkem said:


> I would think the BC30 would compare closer to the Piko in output, not the BT20 or BTR20.


output-wise yes, but not price-wise


----------



## tonkem (Jan 14, 2014)

What is the price of the BC30? I see you would have to purchase the Ba2b battery pack to use the other models like the BTR20 or BT20...



kj2 said:


> output-wise yes, but not price-wise


----------



## kj2 (Jan 14, 2014)

tonkem said:


> What is the price of the BC30? I see you would have to purchase the Ba2b battery pack to use the other models like the BTR20 or BT20...


I've no idea what the price is, only I would like to see it around €150 or lower.
The BTR20 uses that battery-pack. The BT20 runs on 18650"s or CR123"s.


----------



## markr6 (Jan 14, 2014)

Labrador72 said:


> It's not a mechanical forward clicky - it is an electronic hybrid switch like on the TK09 aka new TK12. From off you have the momentary on and from On you change modes as if it were a reverse clicky. I really hope they start introducing this switch to the next LD and PD lights.
> 
> 
> 
> You are probably right becaue the TK09 does tailstand and it has the same type of switch.



Very nice! I think I will try this one out even though I don't buy cool whites anymore. Sounds like a great light.


----------



## Labrador72 (Jan 14, 2014)

Removed - double post!


----------



## NorthernStar (Jan 14, 2014)

Regarding the BC30, if i understood it correctly then this light does not need a spare battery pack-one inserts the cells in the light it self? I can´t find any info about how many 18650 cells it can take? The text say that the light has remote Turbo activation-what could it mean?:thinking:


----------



## Scooby214 (Jan 14, 2014)

Labrador72 said:


> It's not a mechanical forward clicky - it is an electronic hybrid switch like on the TK09 aka new TK12. From off you have the momentary on and from On you change modes as if it were a reverse clicky. I really hope they start introducing this switch to the next LD and PD lights.
> 
> 
> 
> You are probably right becaue the TK09 does tailstand and it has the same type of switch.


This would be a great feature that could set new Fenix flashlights apart from others. They could use the side switches on lights like the E35, and the electronic hybrid tail switches on LD and PD series flashlights. The PD32 would be even better with the ability to tailstand. Doing away with the second mode switch and incorporating it into the new tail switch would be a welcome change.


----------



## Labrador72 (Jan 14, 2014)

I may have talked too soon - I checked the catalog again and I realized for the TK09 it says "Tactical tap switch" while for the E12 it says "Tail tap switch" and not tactical. I just hope "Tail tap switch" is not a fancy marketing name for a simple reverse clicky!


----------



## holeymoley (Jan 14, 2014)

Will somebody PLEASE upload this catalog to Mega. I am getting 26min for a 28MB file.


----------



## Scooby214 (Jan 14, 2014)

Labrador72 said:


> I may have talked too soon - I checked the catalog again and I realized for the TK09 it says "Tactical tap switch" while for the E12 it says "Tail tap switch" and not tactical. I just hope "Tail tap switch" is not a fancy marketing name for a simple reverse clicky!


On a simple light like the E12, I would prefer a reverse clicky that can tailstand over a forward clicky that cannot tailstand. That would be especially true if the reverse clicky isn't too noisy. I would really prefer the tactical forward clicky they put on the TK12, which would be the best of both the forward and reverse clicky.


----------



## Scooby214 (Jan 14, 2014)

As a commuter cyclist, the BC30 looks terrific. I currently use a PD32 on my handlebar and an E35 on my helmet. The two light combo works well, but I always like to try newer and better lighting solutions. If the BC30 has a good quick release mount, I would buy it in a heartbeat.


----------



## Labrador72 (Jan 14, 2014)

Scooby214 said:


> I would really prefer the tactical forward clicky they put on the TK12, which would be the best of both the forward and reverse clicky.



Same here. : )

Sent from my C6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr Floppy (Jan 14, 2014)

Scooby214 said:


> If the BC30 has a good quick release mount, I would buy it in a heartbeat.



From the picture it looks quite good. Looks like a lever to unlock and slide back. Would make a handy light for the pocket too I imagine. I wonder if it uses a neutral LED though? It looks like the BT's are all neutrals now. 

Glad the E12 and E15 still look like they've retained the TIR optics but only XP-E? Why not XP-E2 I wonder?


----------



## Labrador72 (Jan 14, 2014)

Mr Floppy said:


> From the picture it looks quite good. Looks like a lever to unlock and slide back. Would make a handy light for the pocket too I imagine. I wonder if it uses a neutral LED though? It looks like the BT's are all neutrals now.
> 
> Glad the E12 and E15 still look like they've retained the TIR optics but only XP-E? Why not XP-E2 I wonder?



Maybe cos the E12already has a new UI: update one feature today, another in 6 to 12 months and you sell more cos people want to keep upgrading.

Sent from my C6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## holeymoley (Jan 14, 2014)

Are there release dates for these?> I don't want to buy another E05 until I try the E12.


----------



## TMedina (Jan 14, 2014)

Ok, the E12 does look good. We'll see how it shakes out.


----------



## Brasso (Jan 14, 2014)

Oh well. Disappointed again. My Quark has nothing to fear.

No sub lumen models and they still can't tail stand, except of course for the TK12, which doesn't have any business tail standing.

Maybe next year.


----------



## Jash (Jan 14, 2014)

Well this sucks! I can't get the catalogue to load no matter what I try. Just has the darn swirly icon go on for a few minutes and then says server may be too busy.

Anyway, from what I've seen on this thread the E12 and BC30 look pretty good. Fenix will definately be getting some of my money this year.


----------



## TMedina (Jan 14, 2014)

I'm uploading the catalog to Scribd - it should be available in about ten minutes.


----------



## TMedina (Jan 14, 2014)

Catalog is up at Scribd.


----------



## martinaee (Jan 14, 2014)

It's cool that the TK61 will be TK75 extender compatible.

Am I the only one kind of jaded by the "burst" mode being a thing on all lights now? Even the "upgrade" model to the E25 seemingly has a lower high mode and a burst mode as the highest mode. I'd much rather have 187 lumens with no step down after 3 minutes or whatever. I think burst is cool on some of the really small lights and maybe some of the really big lights if it allows a HUGE jump in lumens, but not for a mid range light. I've had the original 187 E25 next to a 258 lumen TK11 and there is not that much difference outdoors in brightness. Granted the E25 probably has a slightly tighter beam but still.

I hate that so many companies are playing the lumen game hardcore and not in a good way. Find a balance in brightness that doesn't compromise sensible run time or cause step-down. I hope this isn't a trend more and more if high power led lights start to become more mainstream (than they are now). Most people still aren't even willing to buy a 35 dollar E21 these days. They don't know better.

Aside from that gripe there is a lot of cool new stuff here though. Those bike lights with integrated battery compartments are SWEET! I just bought the fenix bike light mount to use with my TK11, but I kind of want one of the new bike lights now too... for the other side of the handlebar 

edit: Oh and another thing... why is nobody willing to define "burst" mode. Unless it's actively thermally regulated to step down after a certain brightness it most definitely has a time limit. It's total bull to list the run time of burst mode as: "/" 100 lumens 10 hours, 400 lumens 3 hours, 1000 lumens /

ಠ_ಠ


----------



## holeymoley (Jan 14, 2014)

TMedina said:


> Catalog is up at Scribd.



Found it Thanks!


----------



## kj2 (Jan 14, 2014)

Mr Floppy said:


> From the picture it looks quite good. Looks like a lever to unlock and slide back. Would make a handy light for the pocket too I imagine. I wonder if it uses a neutral LED though? It looks like the BT's are all neutrals now.
> 
> Glad the E12 and E15 still look like they've retained the TIR optics but only XP-E? Why not XP-E2 I wonder?



At the end of the catalog, you can read the BC30 uses a XM-L T6 led, so neutral. At the other hand, I assume they will fit it with the XM-L2.


----------



## kj2 (Jan 14, 2014)

NorthernStar said:


> Regarding the BC30, if i understood it correctly then this light does not need a spare battery pack-one inserts the cells in the light it self? I can´t find any info about how many 18650 cells it can take? The text say that the light has remote Turbo activation-what could it mean?:thinking:



Looks like it will use two 18650's.
Heard that the BTR20 will get a pressure pad, so remote control/activation could be that pressure pad.


----------



## Mr Floppy (Jan 14, 2014)

kj2 said:


> you can read the BC30 uses a XM-L T6 led, so neutral. At the other hand, I assume they will fit it with the XM-L2.



T6 is the brightness bin though. The blurb for the BT lights all mention a neutral white LED, good colour rendering, so there must be a reason as to why the BC ones don't mention it.


----------



## mcnair55 (Jan 14, 2014)

holeymoley said:


> Will somebody PLEASE upload this catalog to Mega. I am getting 26min for a 28MB file.



It was slow loading on my tablet yesterday morning a good 20 odd minutes and although quicker on my PC last night I am finding the catalogue slow in use.


----------



## markr6 (Jan 15, 2014)

E12 - so they still couldn't add a simple clip or even a small hex ring somewhere on the body to keep this thing from rolling worse than a damn ball bearing? Rediculous.


----------



## N_N_R (Jan 15, 2014)

I'm particularly interested in the E12..... the E11 was one of my favourite flashlights, especially the newer design. Now I wonder if the length of the E12 is more like the one of the older or newer E11. The measure info on their site isn't that accurate from my experience.

And I also wonder if the new one will be able to tailstand...

It's a pity they didn't come up with a penlight.


----------



## Labrador72 (Jan 15, 2014)

markr6 said:


> E12 - so they still couldn't add a simple clip or even a small hex ring somewhere on the body to keep this thing from rolling worse than a damn ball bearing? Rediculous.


I completely agree with you. Fair enough that it is a sort of budget light but I don't see a clip or anti-roll design could bring up the final price of the light in a significant way! They should have added a clip a long time ago!


----------



## Beckler (Jan 15, 2014)

Scooby214 said:


> As a commuter cyclist, the BC30 looks terrific. I currently use a PD32 on my handlebar and an E35 on my helmet. The two light combo works well, but I always like to try newer and better lighting solutions. If the BC30 has a good quick release mount, I would buy it in a heartbeat.



Yes I'm happy to see the BC30 with what looks like a proper QR mount instead of the stupid useless rubber band strap. One thing I don't like about BC30 is size: 13cm long isn't exactly small. It's very bright tho and I think they're clearly going after the Lupine Piko TL's - but at like 1/4 the price I'm sure.


----------



## phantom23 (Jan 15, 2014)

Is there any other source to download the catalog? I'm downloading it for many hours and still 56% left. Download speed is just 1,4 Kb/s...


----------



## lightmen (Jan 15, 2014)

Has there been an update on the E25 too? i see on http://www.fenixlighting.com/products/fenix-flashlights-e25-led-flashlight.aspx
Fenix E25 now boasts a 260 Lumen output compared to the previous 187 lumens?


----------



## lightmen (Jan 15, 2014)

I am not sure if many of us know this, believing my sources at the shotshow 2014, Fenix is introducing a TK32, 900Lumens, 400Mts beam throw, Multi Coloured LED(RGB) Just like the Nitecore SRT Series.

Is anyone aware of this? would love to know more details about it.


----------



## TMedina (Jan 15, 2014)

I've got it uploaded to Scribd for easy viewing. I don't have an account for a free download site, sorry.


----------



## TMedina (Jan 15, 2014)

The E12 looks nice, but I'm leery of the electronic switch. While fiddling with my HL 10 and HL 22, I ended up cycling through the modes twice because I didn't have a firm enough "press and release" to cycle to the next mode only.

Makes me glad I snagged an extra E11 this holiday.


----------



## phantom23 (Jan 15, 2014)

TMedina said:


> I've got it uploaded to Scribd for easy viewing. I don't have an account for a free download site, sorry.


I think I saw it but unfortunately quality isn't great, most letters and numbers are uncear.


----------



## Beckler (Jan 15, 2014)

As an aside, Fenix is either insane or has some secret sales strategy that makes it a good idea to hide your new products catalog (a low-quality one at that) so that nobody can see it.


----------



## TMedina (Jan 15, 2014)

phantom23 said:


> I think I saw it but unfortunately quality isn't great, most letters and numbers are uncear.



I didn't realize, but you can actually download the full pdf from Scribd - the whole 28 mb catalog. Which you *can* zoom into and get clearer numbers and details from.

So that might be another option for you as well.


----------



## phantom23 (Jan 15, 2014)

I can't donwload it. I'd have to register to a site I don't know (and don't trust).


----------



## tonkem (Jan 15, 2014)

Send you a link via PM



phantom23 said:


> I can't donwload it. I'd have to register to a site I don't know (and don't trust).


----------



## Labrador72 (Jan 15, 2014)

lightmen said:


> I am not sure if many of us know this, believing my sources at the shotshow 2014, Fenix is introducing a TK32, 900Lumens, 400Mts beam throw, Multi Coloured LED(RGB) Just like the Nitecore SRT Series.
> 
> Is anyone aware of this? would love to know more details about it.


First time I hear anything about this light. I hope your sources are right: I'm not interested in "Christmas-tree-like" ligths but if they are going to call it TK32 may be there's still hope they are going to release a TK31 at some point! : )


----------



## 18650 (Jan 15, 2014)

Scooby214 said:


> I have two E35s with the XP-E2. They are great lights. I like the specs on the new E35 Ultimate Edition, though I wish they could've kept the length closer to the 116.5mm of the original E35. One of the things I like about the E35 is its smaller size (for a 18650 lighty). It will be harder to carry the new 130mm Ultimate Edition in my cargo pants pocket. I'll still end up buying the new E35, of course. It will work alongside my older E35 instead of replacing it.


 Fenix can't seem to add a side button without increasing the length. Looks like this "Ultimate Edition" is using a cool white XM-L2 instead of the neutral 3C emitter that the older PD32UE uses. Might there be a price increase to $45 for the XM-L2 upgrade?


----------



## kj2 (Jan 15, 2014)




----------



## 18650 (Jan 16, 2014)

A pity the TK32 seems to go for throw with the giant reflector. I was hoping their take on the XM-L Color would compete with the D25LC2. I guess that was to be expected since it is a TK model and not PD.


----------



## kj75 (Jan 16, 2014)

Why can't the TK32 be found in the new catalog?


----------



## kj75 (Jan 16, 2014)

kj2 said:


>



kj2,

Do you know the light behind the TK32?


----------



## Labrador72 (Jan 16, 2014)

kj75 said:


> Why can't the TK32 be found in the new catalog?


Probably they put in the catalog only the lights they were sure to release and left out those still in development, even if in the final stages, which means the TK32 won't be released next week. : )

I can't see the name of the other light visible further down from to the TK32: can you make out the name?


----------



## Scooby214 (Jan 16, 2014)

18650 said:


> Fenix can't seem to add a side button without increasing the length. Looks like this "Ultimate Edition" is using a cool white XM-L2 instead of the neutral 3C emitter that the older PD32UE uses. Might there be a price increase to $45 for the XM-L2 upgrade?


The original E35 has the same side button as the new E35. The side button is one of the things I like about the E35, old model or new. I have plenty of other lights with tail switches, and the side switch makes the E35 easy to use when mounted on my bicycle helmet. I don't think the side button is what caused the new E35 to be longer than the older one. The increased length may be due to the cooling fins added to the head of the new E35. Even with the added length, the light will probably end up on my future shopping list.


----------



## NorthernStar (Jan 16, 2014)

kj2 said:


> Looks like it will use two 18650's.
> Heard that the BTR20 will get a pressure pad, so remote control/activation could be that pressure pad.



Yes, this sounds likely.


----------



## kj75 (Jan 16, 2014)

Scooby214 said:


> The original E35 has the same side button as the new E35. The side button is one of the things I like about the E35, old model or new. I have plenty of other lights with tail switches, and the side switch makes the E35 easy to use when mounted on my bicycle helmet. I don't think the side button is what caused the new E35 to be longer than the older one. The increased length may be due to the cooling fins added to the head of the new E35. Even with the added length, the light will probably end up on my future shopping list.



Disadvantage of the side button is that you have to twist the head a little before wearing in your pocket to prevent the lamp will automatically switch. When its in turbo mode your pocket will get very hot in several minutes


----------



## TMedina (Jan 16, 2014)

phantom23 said:


> I can't donwload it. I'd have to register to a site I don't know (and don't trust).



Huh - weird, sorry about that. When I tried it on a different machine, it didn't require me to register, nor did it retain the creds from my home login. 

Oh well - sorry!


----------



## kj2 (Jan 16, 2014)

kj75 said:


> kj2,
> 
> Do you know the light behind the TK32?


Have no idea. Saw this photo posted by BrightGuy on Facebook.


----------



## Dface (Jan 16, 2014)

Alternative link fonarevka.ru to the Fenix 2014 catalog - new products.

*Download:* *Fenix 2014 Catalog*


----------



## Labrador72 (Jan 16, 2014)

kj2 said:


> Have no idea. Saw this photo posted by BrightGuy on Facebook.



I could be wrong but I think the I can read *LD7* or *LD4 *but can't make out the last figure. Maybe a 6xAA or 8xAA light from the LD series?


----------



## markr6 (Jan 16, 2014)

Labrador72 said:


> I could be wrong but I think the I can read *LD7* or *LD4 *but can't make out the last figure. Maybe a 6xAA or 8xAA light from the LD series?



Looks like LD41 (already exists and looks much different) or PD41


----------



## Scooby214 (Jan 16, 2014)

kj75 said:


> Disadvantage of the side button is that you have to twist the head a little before wearing in your pocket to prevent the lamp will automatically switch. When its in turbo mode your pocket will get very hot in several minutes


You make a very good point. I've never had it happen with a light in turbo mode, but I have had it happen with my E35. I'm used to loosening the head slightly now to lock it out, but it could make problems for someone who throws the light in a tightly packed bag and finds a dead battery later.


----------



## 18650 (Jan 16, 2014)

Scooby214 said:


> The original E35 has the same side button as the new E35. The side button is one of the things I like about the E35, old model or new. I have plenty of other lights with tail switches, and the side switch makes the E35 easy to use when mounted on my bicycle helmet. I don't think the side button is what caused the new E35 to be longer than the older one. The increased length may be due to the cooling fins added to the head of the new E35. Even with the added length, the light will probably end up on my future shopping list.


 Both the LD10 and LD20 increased in length by about half a cm when they got their side button upgrades.


----------



## Labrador72 (Jan 16, 2014)

That'd true but the increase in length for the LD10/LD20 was partly due to the forward clicky -a couple of mm at least - but they they probably reduced reflector space because the LD12/LD22 had less throw, not to mention less drop resistance.

Sent from my C6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## Scooby214 (Jan 16, 2014)

18650 said:


> Both the LD10 and LD20 increased in length by about half a cm when they got their side button upgrades.


I wish they would've kept the LD10's interface and upgraded it to the XP-G2. It seems like many people, including myself, have experienced buggy mode selection with the LD12 G2. 

Fenix has been fairly consistent in the amount of length increase when upgrading lights to the side switch. This is a bit different than the change that appears to be happening with the E35, which I originally posted about. The E35 has had a side switch all along, so its nearly 1.5cm increase in length appears to be from something else (possibly the cooling fins that are being added to the new E35).


----------



## Labrador72 (Jan 16, 2014)

I think you are right! The same happened to the PD32UE: driven much harder and much taller than the PD32. They also added fins, probably they have to with these lights because of potential overheating issues.


----------



## kj75 (Jan 17, 2014)

Labrador72 said:


> I think you are right! The same happened to the PD32UE: driven much harder and much taller than the PD32. They also added fins, probably they have to with these lights because of potential overheating issues.



Hope that added fins will prevent  in my pocket, so many times I forget to twist the head of my E35 while I am working......


----------



## Scooby214 (Jan 17, 2014)

kj75 said:


> Hope that added fins will prevent  in my pocket, so many times I forget to twist the head of my E35 while I am working......


Sometimes, I swap a head of a PD32 onto an E35 body. This gives me a PD32 that can tailstand. Since the E35 body doesn't have a tailswitch, I twist the head to turn the light on and off. This prevents the light from being operated one-handed, but otherwise it fixes some shortcomings I find with both the PD32 and E35. Plus, it never comes on in my pocket, as I have to twist it to turn it off.


----------



## leon2245 (Jan 17, 2014)

Deleted (misunderstanding).


----------



## MarioP (Jan 17, 2014)

No new or updated AAA?


----------



## martinaee (Jan 17, 2014)

If that E35 ultimate edition -- aka xm-l2 edition lol -- is priced the same as a normal E35 it will be a REALLY good light. I will buy one in an instant if it's under 40 dollars. The 300+ mode is perfect. I wonder how long the burst mode will last on it.

The ultimate UC40 should be good too. It weighs as much as an E50 approximately and has some little fins so it should be able to do okay at least in dissipating 900 lumens. If it has a step down then it should probably able to go at least 10 minutes without stepping down maybe.


----------



## rockhopper (Jan 18, 2014)

kj75 said:


> I wonder how the burst-mode works.....


If burst mode is handled the same way as their newly introduced HP30 headlamp then it's activated by pressing and holding a button and will stop once you release that button.
On the headlamp it's a dedicated button for bursting only. It also bypasses the block you get from switching modes once power levels are low. (low power usually results being stuck in the lowest mode and you are unable to scale up) Of course this is on my HP30 model, so it's by no means a guaranty it's handled the same way on the new modes.

That new bike light sure looks sexy. I'm almost sad I already got the BT20. It's not very quick to mount or dismount onto the bike with the battery pack so far apart. A plus side to the pack is that you can store it warmer and thus getting a better runtime in cold conditions. But I rather get maybe a solid mode without the fuss of a seperate pack.


----------



## Overclocker (Jan 18, 2014)

18650 said:


> Both the LD10 and LD20 increased in length by about half a cm when they got their side button upgrades.




or downgrade depending on your preferences


----------



## Labrador72 (Jan 18, 2014)

Overclocker said:


> or downgrade depending on your preferences


 :thumbsup:


----------



## kj2 (Jan 19, 2014)

Labrador72 said:


> I could be wrong but I think the I can read *LD7* or *LD4 *but can't make out the last figure. Maybe a 6xAA or 8xAA light from the LD series?



Its the SD10. A diving-light. Check out the Fenix Shot Show video from GoingGear.


----------



## NorthernStar (Jan 20, 2014)

kj2 said:


> Its the SD10. A diving-light. Check out the Fenix Shot Show video from GoingGear.




That´s right. I also noticed it to in the Goinggear video. 

The SD10 and the TK32 was showed in the video, but strangely they are not in the Fenix 2014 catalog. The TK32 looks interesting with it´s longthrowing capability and multicolored LEDs.


----------



## kj75 (Jan 20, 2014)

NorthernStar said:


> That´s right. I also noticed it to in the Goinggear video.
> 
> The SD10 and the TK32 was showed in the video, but strangely they are not in the Fenix 2014 catalog. The TK32 looks interesting with it´s longthrowing capability and multicolored LEDs.



TK32 looks like an TK22 with bigger head, interesting light.
They should have released it a month ago, a nice multicolor Christmas light....


----------



## holeymoley (Jan 20, 2014)

Does anyone know of a timeline or release dates for any of the newer models? If this is out of the question, please let me know and I will stop asking


----------



## N_N_R (Jan 20, 2014)

holeymoley said:


> Does anyone know of a timeline or release dates for any of the newer models? If this is out of the question, please let me know and I will stop asking




Oh, I was wondering about the same: is there any period within which the new products appear for actual sale after the catalog release?


----------



## Labrador72 (Jan 20, 2014)

No, there isn't. Though if they are in the catalog I'd expect them to be officially released and sooner rather than later but there's no way to know the dates: you can try ask them if it about a specific light or just check their FB page.


----------



## Sarratt (Jan 20, 2014)

...edited ....posted in incorrect thread


----------



## Kryten64 (Jan 22, 2014)

I wish I could give a good review of the Fenix product line especially after reading some of the posts here, unfortunately I can't. The reason is very simple! My TK22 arrived in a non working condition. There was no damage to the box or any signs of damage to the unit. I contacted service via email and they sent me a list of KNOWN problems with the lights. After (5) five emails back and forth asking for a working unit I GAVE UP! No flashlight warranty is worth this many hours of my time just trying to get a company to deliver a working product.

Their "LIMITED" Warranty is all you need to know about their companies belief in their own product line. It is LIMITED just like they print on the box! If anyone is interested I will post the actual email correspondence, but I warn you it is just a lot of WORDS that mean nothing. Actual Information supplied by Fenix; Check the tactical ring complete with pictures of this problem, make sure there is NOT an extra "O" ring, What type of batteries did you use. I am NOT their BETA tester, if they want to know why is doesn't work then request the flashlight back. If you have KNOWN problems then add this information to the packaging or fix the problems. Don't just waste our time and make us mad! A smart company would have just asked for the old unit and sent out a working unit. My first email asked them what they want me to do with the non working unit? Five (5) emails later and they try and "pass the buck" back to the distributor.

I don't care how great the flashlight is any longer! It could be a piece of the Sun for all I know, I have never seen it! When all the customer wants is to purchase a working item and all that customer gets is legal B.S. and a non-working unit, then you know all you need to know about that company. I am sure that those of you who received working lights seam happy enough, I am just not part of that crowd.

If you have not purchased one of these flashlights, DON'T If you have one of these lights good-luck getting any service out of them.

FENIX: Stand behind your products or get out of the product business. Due to FENIX's actions or lack of actions they now have one very mad customer, who instead of praising the light, is ACTIVELY flaming the company over bad service. Although it is no longer worth my time to try and get the company to "do the right thing" and give me a working unit, it IS worth my time to try and stop others from going through what I am (did) go through.

Sincerely

Doug
P.S. I have a ton of flashlights too, but no flashlight is worth this!


----------



## Labrador72 (Jan 22, 2014)

Sorry to hear about your problem and not sure what this has to do about the Fenix catalog... Anyway, I received a Fenix light that didn't work (out of 20) or seemed to have some connection problems once: didn't bother more than a day to see what the problem was, sent a mail to the dealer who replaced within two days. I am not sure why you are going to Fenix service if the light is brand new: the only reason would be to find out who handles their repairs but you don't do that if a light arrives dead, you just get it replaced. It varies from country to country but when you receive the defective item, the dealer is obliged to replace it within a given amount of time: could be 15, 30, 60, 90 days, or even longer.


----------



## ven (Jan 22, 2014)

Kyten64 sorry to hear of the problem,trouble is when lots of lights are sold by any manufacturer there will always be 1 or 2 bad experiences.Some hate nitecore for the same reason,lame after care although i have a good few lights issue free.Same with fenix,only 2 lights tk50 and tk51 issue free again.I know of capolini who had an issue with his tk75 and sent back,nothing but praise for how they handled it ,but again down to the distributor.

If me i would not be backing down,matter of principle being honest,phone call is the best option and take from there.Speak to distributor via phone(emails take too long sometimes and translation can be lost).Maybe the person/s you dealt with were useless.........it happens in all walks of life.I would make the call,get sorted and see what they may offer as compensation,or money back.Just my opinion,dont give up as i would not!! If its my money i want a product that works.......thats my rights,if i dont get that i want a replacement or money back(consumer rights).

It does frustrate me too when lights get delivered and dont work,do these companies not test these lights? No excuses and even less so when $300+(just an example with some tm26 issues) is spent on higher end lights,it has to be perfect and nothing less........

Stick with it,try again and good luck:thumbsup:


----------



## ven (Jan 22, 2014)

Beat me labrador72:nana:


----------



## kj2 (Jan 22, 2014)

Saw at the announcement of the UC40 UE, that Fenix has a new bike mount. Nothing about it yet on their webpage.







This new mount is also in their 2014 catalog.


----------



## NorthernStar (Jan 22, 2014)

It looks like the bike mount ALB-10 has a quick release attachment. If so, then I am interested in it!


----------



## kj2 (Jan 22, 2014)

NorthernStar said:


> It looks like the bike mount ALB-10 has a quick release attachment. If so, then I am interested in it!


----------



## NorthernStar (Jan 22, 2014)

kj2 said:


>



The quick release attachment is truly there!  I will definitely buy this bike mount when its released.


----------



## groyne (Jan 22, 2014)

I´ve tried to download this catalogue several times now from this reaaally slow Chinese server. But it discontinued every time. (Maybe it’s the connection to europe?)

 

Can somebody who has this catalogue already do me favor and upload it to a one click hoster please?
 

Thanks a lot!



groyne


----------



## Norm (Jan 22, 2014)

Downloads slowly here in Australia but it does eventually download.

Norm


----------



## 18650 (Jan 22, 2014)

Kryten64 said:


> I wish I could give a good review of the Fenix product line especially after reading some of the posts here, unfortunately I can't. The reason is very simple! My TK22 arrived in a non working condition. There was no damage to the box or any signs of damage to the unit. I contacted service via email and they sent me a list of KNOWN problems with the lights. After (5) five emails back and forth asking for a working unit I GAVE UP! No flashlight warranty is worth this many hours of my time just trying to get a company to deliver a working product. Their "LIMITED" Warranty is all you need to know about their companies belief in their own product line. It is LIMITED just like they print on the box! If anyone is interested I will post the actual email correspondence, but I warn you it is just a lot of WORDS that mean nothing. Actual Information supplied by Fenix; Check the tactical ring complete with pictures of this problem, make sure there is NOT an extra "O" ring, What type of batteries did you use. I am NOT their BETA tester, if they want to know why is doesn't work then request the flashlight back. If you have KNOWN problems then add this information to the packaging or fix the problems. Don't just waste our time and make us mad! A smart company would have just asked for the old unit and sent out a working unit. My first email asked them what they want me to do with the non working unit? Five (5) emails later and they try and "pass the buck" back to the distributor. I don't care how great the flashlight is any longer! It could be a piece of the Sun for all I know, I have never seen it! When all the customer wants is to purchase a working item and all that customer gets is legal B.S. and a non-working unit, then you know all you need to know about that company. I am sure that those of you who received working lights seam happy enough, I am just not part of that crowd. If you have not purchased one of these flashlights, DON'T If you have one of these lights good-luck getting any service out of them. FENIX: Stand behind your products or get out of the product business. Due to FENIX's actions or lack of actions they now have one very mad customer, who instead of praising the light, is ACTIVELY flaming the company over bad service. Although it is no longer worth my time to try and get the company to "do the right thing" and give me a working unit, it IS worth my time to try and stop others from going through what I am (did) go through. Sincerely Doug P.S. I have a ton of flashlights too, but no flashlight is worth this!


 Did you contact the dealer?


----------



## martinaee (Jan 22, 2014)

Kryten64 said:


> I wish I could give a good review of the Fenix product line especially after reading some of the posts here, unfortunately I can't. The reason is very simple! My TK22 arrived in a non working condition. There was no damage to the box or any signs of damage to the unit. I contacted service via email and they sent me a list of KNOWN problems with the lights. After (5) five emails back and forth asking for a working unit I GAVE UP! No flashlight warranty is worth this many hours of my time just trying to get a company to deliver a working product.
> 
> Their "LIMITED" Warranty is all you need to know about their companies belief in their own product line. It is LIMITED just like they print on the box! If anyone is interested I will post the actual email correspondence, but I warn you it is just a lot of WORDS that mean nothing. Actual Information supplied by Fenix; Check the tactical ring complete with pictures of this problem, make sure there is NOT an extra "O" ring, What type of batteries did you use. I am NOT their BETA tester, if they want to know why is doesn't work then request the flashlight back.  If you have KNOWN problems then add this information to the packaging or fix the problems. Don't just waste our time and make us mad! A smart company would have just asked for the old unit and sent out a working unit. My first email asked them what they want me to do with the non working unit? Five (5) emails later and they try and "pass the buck" back to the distributor.
> 
> ...



Sorry to hear about your troubles. Honestly though Fenix has an overall amazing track record. I'd get the light replaced immediately by the dealer you bought it from. The TK22 series have been really well received, so I wouldn't bash Fenix overall just because you may have somehow received a dud. I know it's said again and again, but did you try new batteries too? Are you using 18650's? What kind if so?

If the light itself is simply not working you need to get it back to where you bought it from asap and have them get you a new one. Overall Fenix is my favorite "higher end" flashlight maker right now, because they have a wide range of powerful well built lights. I'd honestly give them another chance. Especially if this is just a situation where you randomly happened to get one of the few lights that ship completely fubar for some reason.


----------



## kj2 (Jan 30, 2014)

Photo found on Russian site. Looks like a CR123 headlamp.


----------



## Labrador72 (Jan 31, 2014)

It seems the TK32 will shine 960 lumens and have a 400 meters throw. If true it means roughly 40000 cd in a 1x18650 light: not bad at all!
http://www.all4shooters.com/en/spec...w-products/accessories/fenix-lights-us-tk-32/


----------



## kj75 (Feb 4, 2014)

Hope the E35UE is without donut hole...


----------



## Scooby214 (Feb 4, 2014)

kj75 said:


> Hope the E35UE is without donut hole...


Have you had donut hole issues with a recent Fenix light? I ask because I really want to get the E35UE, but would be turned off by a donut hole.


----------



## kj75 (Feb 4, 2014)

Yes, my E35 has.


----------



## Scooby214 (Feb 5, 2014)

kj75 said:


> Yes, my E35 has.


Sorry to hear that. It would drive me crazy if one of my flashlights had a donut hole in its beam. Thankfully, none of my nine Fenix flashlights have donut holes.


----------



## kj75 (Feb 5, 2014)

So far I know, the PD32 has the same problem and it's solved by the PD35.
My first E35 had a hole in the spill, I changed it at the dealer...


----------



## Scooby214 (Feb 5, 2014)

kj75 said:


> So far I know, the PD32 has the same problem and it's solved by the PD35.
> My first E35 had a hole in the spill, I changed it at the dealer...


I wonder if they fixed the problems in more recent batches of the PD32 and E35. I have a PD32 G2 that I purchased in November, and it has a beautiful, smooth beam. If I've been lucky up to this point, I hope my luck doesn't run out!


----------



## kj75 (Feb 10, 2014)

kj2 said:


> I've no idea what the price is, only I would like to see it around €150 or lower.
> The BTR20 uses that battery-pack. The BT20 runs on 18650"s or CR123"s.



BTR20 available around 21 February.
Price € 134,90


----------



## kj2 (Feb 10, 2014)

kj75 said:


> BTR20 available around 21 February.
> Price € 134,90



That's quite expensive. Of course you get the battery-pack, but still...

Edit: found a review of the BTR20 http://reviews.mtbr.com/review-fenix-btr20


----------



## kj75 (Feb 10, 2014)

I think I'll keep my money, for example, the TK32 or UC45...


----------



## kj75 (Feb 10, 2014)

kj2 said:


> That's quite expensive. Of course you get the battery-pack, but still...
> 
> Edit: found a review of the BTR20 http://reviews.mtbr.com/review-fenix-btr20



Date of review 14 January.....
Reviewed at Shot Show?


----------



## kj2 (Feb 10, 2014)

kj75 said:


> Date of review 14 January.....
> Reviewed at Shot Show?



I also saw a review dated from December last year.


----------



## kj75 (Feb 10, 2014)

kj75 said:


> BTR20 available around 21 February.
> Price € 134,90



Listed on Fenix website now!!


----------



## spankone (Feb 11, 2014)

if it helps I've added screen shots of the catalogue to photobucket

http://smg.photobucket.com/user/spankone/library/Fenix-Catalog-2014

I would love to get my hands on the new bike lights. and the bar mount and uc40UE to go in it.


----------



## Kryten64 (Feb 27, 2014)

Troll much?

Why I joined any forum is my business alone. I stated facts and you are stating opinions, Noted. Complain yes, get results yes! When you experience a problem and no one will listen, what do you do? Right or wrong I did this, and out of all the forums on all the Fenix affiliated sites ONLY OPEN AIR BRANDS made any attempts to solve the issue.

I am still very mad at Fenix, however; I would purchase more products (even Fenix) from [email protected]. Frankly her distributorship would be the only place I would purchase Fenix products again, because I know she will stand behind her sales even if she did not make it. I will find something to purchase from her in the near future!

I would like to say that Joni from Fenixlighting.com stepped in when the Fenix corporation dropped the ball. Joni from Fenixlighting was honest and sincere in her efforts to get the issue resolved. She said she was going to do something and then did it, which is rare these days. There was no back stepping like the actual corporation, and she genuinely cared about making things right. You can tell when someone actually cares!!

As for the light: The light is very powerful and will make a useful tool for myself and crew in many situations. I didn't know how bright a small light could be, up to now I always thought I needed a spot light to light up something this bright.

Thank you Fenixlighting.com. You not only fixed a matter the corporation could NOT, you made a new customer for life. Now I can actually look at some of these new products.

Good news travels by 3's, bad new travels by 11's

Sincerely

Doug


----------



## Greta (Feb 27, 2014)

Back it down gentlemen... thanks...


----------



## Labrador72 (Feb 28, 2014)

Kryten64 said:


> I would like to say that Joni from Fenixlighting.com stepped in when the Fenix corporation dropped the ball.



It took you one month to figure out you had to contact the dealer or distributor?

Taken from the Fenix warraty:


> *1. Service Principal*
> 1) Fenix provides easy, reliable, speedy service to all lights under our warranty.
> 2) Dealers will be responsible for customers. Customers should contact the dealers or distributors from whom they bought Fenix lights for warranty support with Fenixlight Limited's 'Warranty Card' and either a trade invoice or receipt. Fenix will provide our authorized dealers with the technology and parts to service our lights.



I have seen a lot of people complain that they had to ship their lights to China for servicing but this is the first time I see somebody complaining because wasn't allowed to ship the light to China and had to get it serviced locally!


----------



## Chris762 (Mar 4, 2014)

Kryten64 said:


> I wish I could give a good review of the Fenix product line especially after reading some of the posts here, unfortunately I can't. The reason is very simple! My TK22 arrived in a non working condition. There was no damage to the box or any signs of damage to the unit. I contacted service via email and they sent me a list of KNOWN problems with the lights. After (5) five emails back and forth asking for a working unit I GAVE UP! No flashlight warranty is worth this many hours of my time just trying to get a company to deliver a working product.
> 
> Their "LIMITED" Warranty is all you need to know about their companies belief in their own product line. It is LIMITED just like they print on the box! If anyone is interested I will post the actual email correspondence, but I warn you it is just a lot of WORDS that mean nothing. Actual Information supplied by Fenix; Check the tactical ring complete with pictures of this problem, make sure there is NOT an extra "O" ring, What type of batteries did you use. I am NOT their BETA tester, if they want to know why is doesn't work then request the flashlight back. If you have KNOWN problems then add this information to the packaging or fix the problems. Don't just waste our time and make us mad! A smart company would have just asked for the old unit and sent out a working unit. My first email asked them what they want me to do with the non working unit? Five (5) emails later and they try and "pass the buck" back to the distributor.
> 
> ...



Just so you know, Open Air Brands is the US distributor not a retailer, so you can't actually buy anything from them. 



kj2 said:


> Photo found on Russian site. Looks like a CR123 headlamp.



This is a Cr123A headlight that will be released in 2014. It can also be run on 1AA with an included extender tube.

Generally burst mode is now activated like the PD12, by holding the side switch for 2-3 seconds which activates it as long as the button is held down.


----------



## kj2 (Mar 4, 2014)

Chris762 said:


> This is a Cr123A headlight that will be released in 2014. It can also be run on 1AA with an included extender tube.
> Generally burst mode is now activated like the PD12, by holding the side switch for 2-3 seconds which activates it as long as the button is held down.


How do you know?  -any more info? 

Info that I received earlier here; http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?380567-*new*-Fenix-HL50-headlamp


----------



## Chris762 (Mar 4, 2014)

kj2 said:


> How do you know?  -any more info?
> 
> Info that I received earlier here; http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?380567-*new*-Fenix-HL50-headlamp



Yup, that info you have there is right. I can't remember what the lumen output was but it is decent.

As to the other info I have just played with all the new models coming out and am pretty familiar with their operation.

Oh as to the AA extender, I have put it on and tested it -- indeed it is designed for both AA and 123's


----------



## Labrador72 (Mar 5, 2014)

Chris762 said:


> As to the other info I have just played with all the new models coming out and am pretty familiar with their operation.


You set yourself up for a lot of questions.... anything else aside what we've already seen from ShotShow pictures?


----------



## RemcoM (Mar 5, 2014)

kj2 said:


> How do you know?  -any more info?
> 
> Info that I received earlier here; http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?380567-*new*-Fenix-HL50-headlamp



The TK75, has also a donut hole in the spot, when point at some short /medium distance.

Thats the greatest shortcoming of the TK75, thats why it look much less bright at the center of the spot.

Whats your opinion about that kj2?


----------



## kj2 (Mar 5, 2014)

RemcoM said:


> The TK75, has also a donut hole in the spot, when point at some short /medium distance.
> Thats the greatest shortcoming of the TK75, thats why it look much less bright at the center of the spot.
> Whats your opinion about that kj2?


I don't really have a opinion about that. It quite normal to see, with multiple led-lights. Because the space between the leds, the light it projects will form one bundle
at a certain distance. When the light doesn't get that distance, because you shine close-by, you will see a dark-spot. For what I know, the TK70 for example, needs 30meters to get one spot.


----------



## kj2 (Mar 7, 2014)




----------



## ven (Mar 7, 2014)

:twothumbs thanks kj2,i admit the tk32 has most of my attention out of those lights


----------



## kj2 (Mar 7, 2014)

ven said:


> :twothumbs thanks kj2,i admit the tk32 has most of my attention out of those lights


Yeah, it looks good to me  but am also looking at the UC50.


----------



## kj75 (Mar 7, 2014)

E12 will be only available at the American market...


----------



## kj75 (Mar 7, 2014)

ven said:


> :twothumbs thanks kj2,i admit the tk32 has most of my attention out of those lights



I know it's a hunting light, but why not tailstand like the TK12?


----------



## ven (Mar 7, 2014)

kj75 said:


> I know it's a hunting light, but why not tailstand like the TK12?



Good point!!,in honesty the tail stand issue is no deal breaker for me,mainly as i dont often tail stand..........simple as that.If i do,i will use a light that does,the tm15 lights the room on lowest,but i dont need that either,used once in time i have had it.


----------



## Labrador72 (Mar 7, 2014)

I think the secondary mode switch may be the reason for not tailstanding. Accessing the on and off switch may have been easy enough regardless but I guess accessing the recessed mode switch may have proved to be too much of a PITA with raised edges!


----------



## kj75 (Mar 10, 2014)




----------



## kj2 (Mar 10, 2014)

kj75 said:


>



Yeah... That looks real good


----------



## mcorp (Mar 10, 2014)

kj75 said:


>



Wow! Hmm but it doesn't seem to look like it'll be able to tailstand stably:thinking:


----------



## kj2 (Mar 10, 2014)

mcorp said:


> Wow! Hmm but it doesn't seem to look like it'll be able to tailstand stably:thinking:


As you can see on this picture. I don't mind it, I hardly ever use a light while tailstanding.


----------



## lionken07 (Mar 10, 2014)

Do we have any details on the TK 32?


----------



## kj2 (Mar 10, 2014)

lionken07 said:


> Do we have any details on the TK 32?


2* CR123 or 1* 18650, integrated red, green and blue LEDs, dual tail switch allows instant access to colored lights to launch coded light signals if necessary. 
beam can reach up to 400 metres away, output can be set to five different modes, the highest of which – the Turbo mode – 960 Lumens


----------



## lionken07 (Mar 10, 2014)

kj2 said:


> 2* CR123 or 1* 18650, integrated red, green and blue LEDs, dual tail switch allows instant access to colored lights to launch coded light signals if necessary.
> beam can reach up to 400 metres away, output can be set to five different modes, the highest of which – the Turbo mode – 960 Lumens



Very interesting. So it will go right on top of the TK22 as far as performance is concern. I wonder which LED...


----------



## BriteLite2 (Mar 10, 2014)

Oh I am liking that headlamp!!!

I hvnt read thru the whole thread when are these new models available?


----------



## kj75 (Mar 10, 2014)

kj2 said:


> 2* CR123 or 1* 18650, integrated red, green and blue LEDs, dual tail switch allows instant access to colored lights to launch coded light signals if necessary.
> beam can reach up to 400 metres away, output can be set to five different modes, the highest of which – the Turbo mode – 960 Lumens



"Only" 900 lumens....


----------



## kj2 (Mar 10, 2014)

BriteLite2 said:


> Oh I am liking that headlamp!!!
> 
> I hvnt read thru the whole thread when are these new models available?



Some are already released, others will follow the coming months.


----------



## ven (Mar 10, 2014)

tk32=

I want 1!!
:thumbsup:


----------



## Beckler (Mar 11, 2014)

i.e. TK32 = Long throw SRT7.


----------



## lionken07 (Mar 11, 2014)

I like the design on the TK32. Let's hope they tell us which LED soon.


----------



## Shaquanda (Mar 11, 2014)

I want a BC30 as soon as they come out, then again I need to try the TK35 on a night ride.


----------



## kj2 (Mar 12, 2014)

The E35 Ultimate Edition has been released;


----------



## Labrador72 (Mar 12, 2014)

lionken07 said:


> I like the design on the TK32. Let's hope they tell us which LED soon.


Considering the size of the light, brightness, what LED manufacturers use these days, you probably don't need to wait Fenix to reveal the emitter: most likely it's going to be an XM-L2 for the white light.


----------



## leon2245 (Mar 12, 2014)

kj2 said:


> The E35 Ultimate Edition has been released;




wow that is impressive, even if it is bigger & with lower intensity rating... Despite having NINE HUNDRED vs. 225 lumens.


thanks for the heads up. hopefully the less ultimate version goes on sale now!


----------



## kj75 (Mar 13, 2014)

Listed on Fenix hp also now.
What I also like is the new head with anti-roll..


----------



## kj75 (Mar 13, 2014)

kj2 said:


> The E35 Ultimate Edition has been released;



Available around 27 March.
Price € 44,90


----------



## kj2 (Mar 13, 2014)

kj75 said:


> Available around 27 March.
> Price € 44,90


It a nice light, but am not going to buy it. It's more a cheap version of the PD35, which I already have.


----------



## draver (Mar 14, 2014)

I got an email from Fenix this morning and pre-ordered an E35UE. Free shipping and comes with 4 CR123's included. I don't have the Fenix Candlepower discount code, and can't seem to get into the area where that is available, so no discount attempted. 

I am a little put off that there is no belt clip or pouch included, but for this price I can live without those accessories. I do like the fact that it will tailstand, and that there is only the one switch for on/off/level selection. 

The website literature makes no mention of a strobe function, which is fine with me. I have enough of those as it is. $44.95 and shipping on March 20th they claim.


----------



## martinaee (Mar 15, 2014)

I was thinking about ordering the relatively cheap TN12 2014 edition, but think I'll go instead for the E35UE. Yes I know the 900 lumens is a burst mode for a few minutes presumably. I don't need that extra 100 lumens and this light looks amazing. I have been looking for a newer bike light to put into my fenix mount and I think this will fit the bill perfectly.

My favorite point is the 360 lumen high. THAT IS PERFECT. That should give a nice broad and bright hotspot for 3 hours and it won't take up much room on a bike rail. I wonder how long the "burst" mode lasts though before dropping down?

This basically just seems like the 18650 E25. Everything I love about that light, but with a lot more power.


----------



## 18650 (Mar 16, 2014)

leon2245 said:


> wow that is impressive, even if it is bigger & with lower intensity rating... Despite having NINE HUNDRED vs. 225 lumens.


 900 lumens with 6000cd seems very floody. The 900 lumen TK41 boasts 65,000cd. Will need to see what this looks like.


----------



## draver (Mar 19, 2014)

New email today says the E35UE was shipped today! I don't know when to expect it, but I will report my impression as soon as possible.


----------



## martinaee (Mar 19, 2014)

I plan on getting an E35UE for sure, but when somebody gets one and plays around with it please time the "burst" mode at 900 lumens to see how long it goes before dropping down to high. Also please describe how hot it is after the burst mode.

Thanks!


----------



## regulation (Mar 20, 2014)

martinaee said:


> I plan on getting an E35UE for sure, but when somebody gets one and plays around with it please time the "burst" mode at 900 lumens to see how long it goes before dropping down to high. Also please describe how hot it is after the burst mode.
> 
> Thanks!



You can't tell how long the burst mode goes before dropping down to high. You need to keep pressing the button to active it and it will go back to the former state when you release the button.


----------



## marc123 (Mar 20, 2014)

^ yes it really is a 'burst' mode.


----------



## martinaee (Mar 20, 2014)

Ah, I see. But what if you hold it down? Would it eventually go down to avoid overheating?


----------



## marc123 (Mar 21, 2014)

martinaee said:


> Ah, I see. But what if you hold it down? Would it eventually go down to avoid overheating?



Good question, maybe as long as you can hold it before it gets too hot...lol.


----------



## kj75 (Mar 22, 2014)

marc123 said:


> Good question, maybe as long as you can hold it before it gets too hot...lol.



We'll see, Fenix doesn't give max runtimes for it.
I think it's max for several minutes...


----------



## martinaee (Mar 22, 2014)

Yeah. I'm guessing at least several minutes which is plenty of time to see whatever you need to see.


----------



## michi098 (Mar 26, 2014)

I received the E35UE a few days ago. Haven't played much with it. But from the little I did, I was quite impressed. At first I didn't like the wide beam, but in practical use I actually prefer it to narrower beams. One thing I really dislike is that when the light is on in any mode, and you long press for burst mode, the light goes off for a short moment before the burst mode comes on. I don't like having that moment of darkness. Maybe it's just me.

I got a great price from Fenix using the discount code they give out from prior purchases. I think it was around $40. For the price it's a great light. 

Does anyone know if there is a clip available, or maybe a affordable holster that fits this light?


----------



## kj75 (Mar 27, 2014)

michi098 said:


> I received the E35UE a few days ago. Haven't played much with it. But from the little I did, I was quite impressed. At first I didn't like the wide beam, but in practical use I actually prefer it to narrower beams. One thing I really dislike is that when the light is on in any mode, and you long press for burst mode, the light goes off for a short moment before the burst mode comes on. I don't like having that moment of darkness. Maybe it's just me.
> 
> I got a great price from Fenix using the discount code they give out from prior purchases. I think it was around $40. For the price it's a great light.
> 
> Does anyone know if there is a clip available, or maybe a affordable holster that fits this light?



Maybe you have to ask your dealer for a replace...
I think is not normal that the light shuts off..

Hoping dat Fenix will come with a holster that you can use *in* your pocket.
I always use an old cell phone holster, made of cotton to protect my E35 from scratchy keys..


----------



## regulation (Mar 27, 2014)

michi098 said:


> One thing I really dislike is that when the light is on in any mode, and you long press for burst mode, the light goes off for a short moment before the burst mode comes on. I don't like having that moment of darkness. Maybe it's just me.



Based on the manual, I guess this is inevitable due to the operation program. To turn off the light, you need to press the button for 0.5s, 1s would enter to burst mode. The off state is before the burst mode, so it would be actived first, then to the burst mode.


----------



## kj75 (Mar 27, 2014)

regulation said:


> Based on the manual, I guess this is inevitable due to the operation program. To turn off the light, you need to press the button for 0.5s, 1s would enter to burst mode. The off state is before the burst mode, so it would be actived first, then to the burst mode.



I think you're right, regulation!
So the best way to use the burst mode (for me) is when the light is off..


----------



## michi098 (Mar 27, 2014)

regulation said:


> Based on the manual, I guess this is inevitable due to the operation program. To turn off the light, you need to press the button for 0.5s, 1s would enter to burst mode. The off state is before the burst mode, so it would be actived first, then to the burst mode.



You are right it seems. You would think they could have programmed it so that when the light is operating, the chip asks the question, "am I on" and if the answer is yes, "is the button pressed longer than half a second" and if that is the case, stay on and go into burst mode - not shut off for .5 seconds. I think it's pretty poor design or programming. But who am I to say...


----------



## glumen (Mar 27, 2014)

Does the E35 UE drop out of high mode (360 lm) at all? (Like the PD35 does.)


----------



## michi098 (Mar 28, 2014)

glumen said:


> Does the E35 UE drop out of high mode (360 lm) at all? (Like the PD35 does.)



Can you explain what you mean by that?


----------



## martinaee (Mar 29, 2014)

michi098 said:


> Can you explain what you mean by that?



He means drop from high to medium. Obviously you can't run it for long in burst so it will go to high when you release the button from what I've read. Does it further go down from high or does it stay in high until the voltage eventually drops?


----------



## michi098 (Mar 29, 2014)

martinaee said:


> He means drop from high to medium. Obviously you can't run it for long in burst so it will go to high when you release the button from what I've read. Does it further go down from high or does it stay in high until the voltage eventually drops?



Thanks for that. I haven't tried burst mode that long yet. But it never dropped for me during casual use.

Out of curiosity, has anyone ever left a review on the Fenix website? I received an email asking me to review it. I did, gave it five stars, listed the few gripes I have with it but said that overall I love it. That was a few days ago. They never posted it. I'm guessing they only want exclusively positive reviews?


----------



## draver (Mar 30, 2014)

I received my new Fenix E35UE in the mail yesterday and had a chance to play with it last night and this morning. 

I'm slightly disappointed with it in general. The lowest setting, 10 Lumen, is too bright for just moving around in total darkness, I much prefer the 1 Lumen of my NiteCore P12 or the 3 Lumen of my NiteCore TM26. The next two levels are fine, and well spaced, however the overall beam is very "Floody" and is very wide at short to moderate distances. Again, I prefer the beam of the two NiteCore lights mentioned. The fact that the switch needs to be held down for the burst mode is not for me. I'd much rather it be another level you access like the other steps. 

The quality of the build is first rate, but for another $15 I'd much rather have the NiteCore P12 or for $30 more, the Fenix PD35. Both of these have a great spot, low low setting, and strobe settings that the E35UE lacks. 

Close, but no cigar.


----------



## tanmoy88 (Mar 30, 2014)

kj2 said:


> Fenix has posted their 2014 catalog on their website. Which can be found at the 'about us' section. Includes new lights like the UC45, UC50, BTR20, BC30 bikelight and more.
> Also some name changes. E11 is now E12 and the new TK12's new name is TK09.



When the BC30 coming to india?


----------



## kj2 (Mar 31, 2014)

tanmoy88 said:


> When the BC30 coming to india?



There are three new bike-lights mentioned in the catalog. One of them, the BTR20, has been released. On the other two it's still waiting. You could contact Fenix CS if they can tell more, but I doubt it.


----------



## cnyo (Apr 1, 2014)

I have a BT20, now I want a BT30,it looks so perfect!


----------



## kj2 (Apr 1, 2014)

cnyo said:


> I have a BT20, now I want a BT30,it looks so perfect!



BC30  - The BT30 only was a prototype.


----------



## martinaee (Apr 2, 2014)

Any guesses on when the BC30 and BC20 are releasing? Biking season is coming VERY SOON if not already and these need to be out!


----------



## kj2 (Apr 2, 2014)

martinaee said:


> Any guesses on when the BC30 and BC20 are releasing? Biking season is coming VERY SOON if not already and these need to be out!



I guess April-June timeframe. But don't know for sure. Will contact Fenix. Hope they can tell more now.


----------



## kj2 (Apr 3, 2014)

kj2 said:


> I guess April-June timeframe. But don't know for sure. Will contact Fenix. Hope they can tell more now.


But they can't  -No release date set yet.


----------



## kj2 (Apr 3, 2014)




----------



## Pacificwing (Apr 10, 2014)

I really like the new rechargeable technology. I got myself a UC40UE and haven't looked back. I used to use 18650's, but I love the convenience of USB charging which is pretty much ubiquitous these days. I also like feeling somewhat confident that I'm not going to accidentally erupt a small mushroom cloud in my living room because I had a brain fart and goofed up while charging. Naked lithium-ions are not exactly forgiving.

I want to see them apply this tech to their headlamps. I would be all over that. Maybe in the 2015 season.


----------



## kj75 (Apr 11, 2014)

Looks like the E12 will be available worldwide too.
Expected date around 23 April.
Price € 26,90


----------



## kj2 (Apr 11, 2014)

kj75 said:


> Looks like the E12 will be available worldwide too.
> Expected date around 23 April.
> Price € 26,90


Yeah, saw it on the Fenix website.
Really like that style of mode-switching.


----------



## kj2 (Apr 14, 2014)

Fenix writes on their FB-page the BC30 features integral battery pack. 
To be sure, I've ask Fenix if it comes with a Fenix battery-pack.


----------



## kj75 (Apr 14, 2014)

E25 upgrade listed on their website too.
Available around 23.04
Price € 36,90 :thumbsup:


----------



## kj75 (Apr 14, 2014)

Time for Fenix to release the TK32!!
They save the most interesting (for me) light for last...


----------



## kj2 (Apr 14, 2014)

kj2 said:


> Fenix writes on their FB-page the BC30 features integral battery pack.
> To be sure, I've ask Fenix if it comes with a Fenix battery-pack.


Little bit of a language mix-up. The BC30 uses normal 18650 batteries, and not pack is provided.


----------



## kj2 (Apr 14, 2014)

kj75 said:


> Time for Fenix to release the TK32!!
> They save the most interesting (for me) light for last...


I like the looks of it, but for the rest it doesn't move me.
Am planning on buying the new SWM F40A with blue/red/white led. Small size and runs off AA-batteries. 
Red/Blue or Red/Blue/White strobe mode can be handy for signalling.


----------



## kj75 (Apr 14, 2014)

kj2 said:


> I like the looks of it, but for the rest it doesn't move me.
> Am planning on buying the new SWM F40A with blue/red/white led. Small size and runs off AA-batteries.
> Red/Blue or Red/Blue/White strobe mode can be handy for signalling.



Yes, looks good....






This light is what I dreamt of when I was young


----------



## kj2 (Apr 15, 2014)

kj75 said:


> E25 upgrade listed on their website too.
> Available around 23.04
> Price € 36,90 :thumbsup:


Seeing at FenixOutfitters, expected release date is 12-May
and arriving date is 17-April :thinking:


----------



## kj2 (Apr 15, 2014)

kj75 said:


> Yes, looks good....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Reading on the FB-page of Fenix, there isn't a exact releasing plan for the TK32. So can still take months..


----------



## kj75 (Apr 15, 2014)

kj2 said:


> Reading on the FB-page of Fenix, there isn't a exact releasing plan for the TK32. So can still take months..



So a nice present for my birthday in July


----------



## kj75 (Apr 19, 2014)

draver said:


> I received my new Fenix E35UE in the mail yesterday and had a chance to play with it last night and this morning.
> 
> I'm slightly disappointed with it in general. The lowest setting, 10 Lumen, is too bright for just moving around in total darkness, I much prefer the 1 Lumen of my NiteCore P12 or the 3 Lumen of my NiteCore TM26. The next two levels are fine, and well spaced, however the overall beam is very "Floody" and is very wide at short to moderate distances. Again, I prefer the beam of the two NiteCore lights mentioned. The fact that the switch needs to be held down for the burst mode is not for me. I'd much rather it be another level you access like the other steps.
> 
> ...



How is your low-mode draver? Mine flickers (a bit) in low-mode...
Other modes no problems


----------



## kj2 (Apr 22, 2014)

Fenix BC20 Bike Light Preview: http://youtu.be/fTxJS4e0bv0


----------



## kj2 (Apr 23, 2014)

HERE IT IS!!! 

Fenix BC30


Expected release; end of next month.


----------



## kj75 (Apr 29, 2014)

kj2 said:


> Reading on the FB-page of Fenix, there isn't a exact releasing plan for the TK32. So can still take months..



Heard from Fenix they will release it at the end of May or the beginning of June


----------



## kj2 (May 2, 2014)

kj75 said:


> Looks like the E12 will be available worldwide too.
> Expected date around 23 April.
> Price € 26,90


Now available at Knives and Tools


----------



## Lord Flashlight (May 2, 2014)

What the E12? I can't find it there.


----------



## kj2 (May 2, 2014)

Lord Flashlight said:


> What the E12? I can't find it there.


I'm seeing that it's shown on the .nl page but not on the .co.uk webpage.


----------



## Ishango (May 2, 2014)

kj2 said:


> Now available at Knives and Tools



Thanks for the heads up. I'll put it on my shortlist then.


----------



## kj2 (May 2, 2014)

Here a quick beamphoto of the TK35UE, taken with my phone






Beam is really pleasant to the eyes. Color-rendering is perfect to me  
Beam doesn't throw but does have a wide-angle.


----------



## kj2 (May 5, 2014)

Also seeing a update of the E05 on Fenix their Facebook-page. 85 lumens max. That's real nice coming from a light that size.


----------



## leon2245 (May 5, 2014)

kj2 said:


> Also seeing a update of the E05 on Fenix their Facebook-page. 85 lumens max. That's real nice coming from a light that size.




Will it still be that size? Forget about runtime.


----------



## kj2 (May 5, 2014)

leon2245 said:


> Will it still be that size? Forget about runtime.



It looks bigger on the ad they posted. Probably released end of this month. Will be a busy month for Fenix. Word is that the: BC20,BC30, new E05, TK32 will be released soon.


----------



## 18650 (May 5, 2014)

kj2 said:


> *It looks bigger* on the ad they posted. Probably released end of this month. Will be a busy month for Fenix. Word is that the: BC20,BC30, new E05, TK32 will be released soon.


 Maybe it's the AA based E05 we've all been dreaming about? lol


----------



## leon2245 (May 5, 2014)

Ah man don't even joke about that.


----------



## JimShaw (May 5, 2014)

I have always purchased my flashlights from Home Depot. This time, I wanted to pick up something a little better. That is when I discovered this forum only to discover flashlight enthusiasts are as crazy/nuts about flashlights as I am with my hobby, surround sound.

What has boggled my mind is how much there is to know. I was so intrigued that I joined CandlePower and this is my first post. No longer will I be heading to Home Depot to pick up a light that last 6-7 months.

From all the knowledge I have picked up so far, I feel the perfect flashlight for me will be this year's Fenix UC40 Ultimate. It will be for my car, small, light, well made, bright and I can plug it in and keep it charged by my cars USB port.

What makes me nervous about my decision is: There really isn't any discussion on this forum in regards to the UC40 Ultimate which makes me think it may not be that perfect.

What is your input?

Thanks for any advise.


----------



## Mr Floppy (May 6, 2014)

JimShaw said:


> What makes me nervous about my decision is: There really isn't any discussion on this forum in regards to the UC40 Ultimate which makes me think it may not be that perfect.



One thing that I think people don't like is that charging requires the use of the battery module supplied by Fenix. The worry is whether Fenix will keep making such module, or whether you can take apart the module and replace the 18650 inside it. The long term availability is also a concern. It would be perfect for my folks. They already use a L2D and even charging two AA batteries can be rather daunting. My father is ok with it, no so my mother. My father has arthritis which makes opening up the battery tube bothersome at times. They are well versed to plugging the micro USB socket into their phones though so I can see that this would add simplicity, so much so that they never have to open up the battery tube again. The mode changing though, that is another challenge.


----------



## fenix1 (May 6, 2014)

Mr Floppy said:


> One thing that I think people don't like is that charging requires the use of the battery module supplied by Fenix. The worry is whether Fenix will keep making such module, or whether you can take apart the module and replace the 18650 inside it. .



Fenix UC40 UE can run on either 18650 Li-ion cell or two CR123A batteries besides the tailored Li-ion cell.


----------



## Mr Floppy (May 6, 2014)

fenix1 said:


> Fenix UC40 UE can run on either 18650 Li-ion cell or two CR123A batteries besides the tailored Li-ion cell.



yes but you can only use the USB charging with the said battery. That's the primary selling point of this light. It makes me wonder if the charge circuitry is actually in the battery module. Or some other circuitry.


----------



## Infinite Zero (May 8, 2014)

This new E05 worries me somewhat. The E05 was a tiny powerhouse at 25 lumens, though the lack of a real low mode was a weakness. Now we get 85 lumens and likely still one mode, which leaves the E05's only real benefit over the LD01 it's size. 

If the size is changing as well...


----------



## leon2245 (May 8, 2014)

Infinite Zero said:


> This new E05 worries me somewhat. The E05 was a tiny powerhouse at 25 lumens, though the lack of a real low mode was a weakness. Now we get 85 lumens and likely still one mode, which leaves the E05's only real benefit over the LD01 it's size.
> 
> If the size is changing as well...



Is that confirmed infinite zero? I'm surprised it's still a single mode at 85l, but hey I would still welcome that even if it is a little bigger. there's a point where I don't need them any smaller, where the space savings in my pocket isn't worth the ease of retrieval/operation etc. & e05 is still there. I just wish 18650 hadn't put in my head the idea, reminding me of my AA e05, that would be perfect for an 85l single mode for me. Probably at least as much runtime as 25-30l on an AAA. Either way, i'm interested.\


edit nm you said "likely", but the trend is more lumens/more modes, i doubt the e05 escapes that.


----------



## leon2245 (May 8, 2014)

I've been searching for the ad pic kj2 saw, but can't find it image searching "new e05, 85 lumens, fenix, facebook" etc. ANyone with facebook mind posting it here?


----------



## kj2 (May 8, 2014)

leon2245 said:


> I've been searching for the ad pic kj2 saw, but can't find it image searching "new e05, 85 lumens, fenix, facebook" etc. ANyone with facebook mind posting it here?



It can be seen in the mothers day post from Fenix. You can win this new E05.


----------



## leon2245 (May 8, 2014)

Looks great, thanks. Must be available soon, if they gave one away already for mothers' day.

Stating it as "Max" 85 lumens adds to my suspicion that it will now be multimode.


----------



## kj2 (May 8, 2014)

leon2245 said:


> Looks great, thanks. Must be available soon, if they gave one away already for mothers' day.
> 
> Stating it as "Max" 85 lumens adds to my suspicion that it will now be multimode.



Winner will be drawn coming Monday  
So it isn't a actual mother's day present.


----------



## Lord Flashlight (May 9, 2014)

A new E05? Sounds intriguing...


----------



## kj2 (May 9, 2014)

Lord Flashlight said:


> A new E05? Sounds intriguing...


Should be release quite soon. It sure does look good on the picture


----------



## kj75 (May 13, 2014)

On Fenix FB-page now...


----------



## kj2 (May 13, 2014)

kj75 said:


> On Fenix FB-page now...



Thread on the HL50 over in the headlamp section


----------



## martinaee (May 14, 2014)

leon2245 said:


> Looks great, thanks. Must be available soon, if they gave one away already for mothers' day.
> 
> Stating it as "Max" 85 lumens adds to my suspicion that it will now be multimode.



Oh for the love of....

Does EVERY light these days have to be multi-mode. I don't want an 85 lumen E05. I want a better tint E05 that runs longer ;D

I assume the first version (which I have) uses an xp-e? It's super yellow/greenish, which I don't mind, but it could be much better. And if it could run more like 3-4 hours that would be amazing.

Ah well... what do I know. Bigger numbers are better right?


----------



## markr6 (May 15, 2014)

martinaee said:


> Bigger numbers are better right?



Very, very, very unfortunate but true in the eyes of manyfacturers.


----------



## leon2245 (May 21, 2014)

Okay, who was the lucky "mother" who got the new e05? It's been over a week since the drawing.

On the off chance it's not morphed into yet another twist on & off to cycle through modes, I'm down. In the 1 in a million chance it is actually an AA e05, single mode 85l, I am doing everything to commit short of a fenix tatoo. Getting dirty in the fanboy thread trenches, signature, avatar, everything.


----------



## Lord Flashlight (May 21, 2014)

Whatever it is, the new E05 will probably be the next light I buy.


----------



## leon2245 (May 21, 2014)

I don't understand why there's no other mention of it yet if they've already given one away.

edit- would someone on facebook see if they can figure out if there was a follow up to the give-away post, the winner etc?


----------



## kj75 (May 22, 2014)

Found this...Fenix LD02






Another nice Fenix :thumbsup:

Should be available this month..


----------



## markr6 (May 22, 2014)

kj75 said:


> Found this...Fenix LD02
> 
> 
> 
> ...



YES! I want a Nichia 219 in that (I know, surely a cool blue). Looks like a tail-stander. Very nice! :twothumbs


----------



## kj2 (May 22, 2014)

kj75 said:


> Found this...Fenix LD02
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Looking good  HEE! a pocket clip  not seen very often at Fenix these days.


----------



## kj2 (May 22, 2014)

kj75 said:


> Fenix LD02


- Cree XP-E2 LED 
- digitally controlled 
- constant brightness 
- 50,000 hours life 
3 lighting levels: 
- 8 lumens 14:30 hrs NiMH Battery / 15 hrs alkaline battery 
- 25 lumens 4:15 hr NiMH battery / 4:15 hrs alkaline battery 
- 100 lumens 12:45 hrs NiMH Battery / 00:30 hrs alkaline battery
- max 45 meter, 505cd
€/$29,95


----------



## 18650 (May 22, 2014)

kj2 said:


> - Cree XP-E2 LED - digitally controlled - constant brightness - 50,000 hours life 3 lighting levels: - 8 lumens 14:30 hrs NiMH Battery / 15 hrs alkaline battery - 25 lumens 4:15 hr NiMH battery / 4:15 hrs alkaline battery - 100 lumens 12:45 hrs NiMH Battery / 00:30 hrs alkaline battery - max 45 meter, 505cd €/$34,90


 I think there's an extra digit in the 100 lumen runtime. Is that a plastic optic I see in the picture?


----------



## kj2 (May 22, 2014)

18650 said:


> I think there's an extra digit in the 100 lumen runtime. Is that a plastic optic I see in the picture?


Looks like it yes  I just copied the text. 

If it's a TIR system, it will be plastic.


----------



## kj2 (May 22, 2014)

Fenix Outfitters /Fenix store mentions in their newsletter that Fenix is ready to release a stainless steel light. They can't tell more at the moment, but the light should be released soon.


----------



## Mr Floppy (May 22, 2014)

kj2 said:


> - 8 lumens 14:30 hrs NiMH Battery / 15 hrs alkaline battery
> - 25 lumens 4:15 hr NiMH battery / 4:15 hrs alkaline battery
> - 100 lumens 12:45 hrs NiMH Battery / 00:30 hrs alkaline battery



AAA clicky then?

edit: yep, AAA, TIR, Clicky. Up on website now. 7.6cm long! That is nice. Glad they are using TIR ...


----------



## kj75 (May 23, 2014)

markr6 said:


> YES! I want a Nichia 219 in that (I know, surely a cool blue). Looks like a tail-stander. Very nice! :twothumbs



No, it cannot tailstand


----------



## kj2 (May 23, 2014)

Does like a great small EDC light  -Think I buy one.


----------



## kj2 (May 23, 2014)

The BC20 and BC30 was scheduled to be released end of May, but there are still some problems. Fenix now tries to release it in June.


----------



## 18650 (May 23, 2014)

100 lumens and 505cd when the old one was 72 lumens and 644cd. The beam should be more useful.


----------



## Mozzielight (May 23, 2014)

Thanks ,BC30 seems cool


----------



## markr6 (May 23, 2014)

kj75 said:


> No, it cannot tailstand



Damn, Fenix is all about that "close, very close, but no tailstand" design


----------



## kj2 (May 23, 2014)

markr6 said:


> Damn, Fenix is all about that "close, very close, but no tailstand" design


I wonder why Fenix doesn't include the 'tailstand-feature'. A lot of people here on CPF want that.
Maybe the general-public doesn't care enough for it. Because let's face-it, Fenix does aim at the general-public with most of their lights.


----------



## markr6 (May 23, 2014)

kj2 said:


> I wonder why Fenix doesn't include the 'tailstand-feature'. A lot of people here on CPF want that.
> Maybe the general-public doesn't care enough for it. Because let's face-it, Fenix does aim at the general-public with most of their lights.



That's what I find strange. It seems like a general user would buy a light and at some point figure they can stand it on the end to work hands free, shine at the ceiling when installing a new light fixture, in a tent camping, etc. Instead of thinking "I'll DIY a rubber cap to make it stand" or look for a mug to set it in. Keep it simple for the general public. Hmm, I still have hope they'll make some more/all tailstanders!


----------



## Lord Flashlight (May 23, 2014)

That LD02 looks shecksy. Shame about the lack of tail stand but I like it.


----------



## parnass (May 23, 2014)

More 1xAAA LD02 info here: http://fenixflashlight.blogspot.com/


----------



## ghodan (May 25, 2014)

Now an official product page:
http://www.fenixlight.com/ProductMore.aspx?id=127&tid=10&cid=1


----------



## leon2245 (May 25, 2014)

So that one's already up, meanwhile no trace of the e05 on either fenix blog or product pages? And they've already given those away.


----------



## kj2 (May 25, 2014)

leon2245 said:


> So that one's already up, meanwhile no trace of the e05 on either fenix blog or product pages? And they've already given those away.



They gave one away, at least they said on FB. But I don't see anywhere the announcement of the winner. I start to wonder if they really did gave one away..


----------



## leon2245 (May 25, 2014)

Oh yeah, I did eventually find a follow up post listing a few winners. Really wanted to call them out here & demand info since their names & pics are up anyway, but wouldn't be proper. You know at least one is a cpf member.


----------



## JBE (May 25, 2014)

ghodan said:


> Now an official product page:
> http://www.fenixlight.com/ProductMore.aspx?id=127&tid=10&cid=1



I noticed that the LD01 no longer has a product page. I'm guessing that the LD02 is taking its place completely?


----------



## kj2 (May 25, 2014)

JBE said:


> I noticed that the LD01 no longer has a product page. I'm guessing that the LD02 is taking its place completely?



It's the successor, so yes.


----------



## Mr Floppy (May 25, 2014)

kj2 said:


> It's the successor, so yes.



Oh that's a shame. I liked the LD01. Maybe some bargains though ... and it tail stands! 

Presumably the clicky is raised in the LD02 for big fingers


----------



## Labrador72 (May 27, 2014)

And the LD01 had 2-lumen Low mode against an 8-lumen Low on the LD02. 
On the cheerful side, at least it doesn't have a side switch... :thumbsup:


----------



## youlight (May 27, 2014)

Mr Floppy said:


> Oh that's a shame. I liked the LD01. Maybe some bargains though ... and it tail stands!
> 
> Presumably the clicky is raised in the LD02 for big fingers



----
Don't worry, I think LD01 will again come very soon.:laughing:


----------



## leon2245 (May 27, 2014)

The next poster who bumps this thread without a new e05 update, I'm reporting. To a MODERATOR.


----------



## kj2 (May 28, 2014)

markr6 said:


> That's what I find strange. It seems like a general user would buy a light and at some point figure they can stand it on the end to work hands free, shine at the ceiling when installing a new light fixture, in a tent camping, etc. Instead of thinking "I'll DIY a rubber cap to make it stand" or look for a mug to set it in. Keep it simple for the general public. Hmm, I still have hope they'll make some more/all tailstanders!



Answer from Fenix about tailstanding: ' Because we pay more attention to the user interface of flashlight. We find it is a bad experience to push the button if we want to keep tail standing, so we would rather give it up.'


----------



## leon2245 (May 28, 2014)

(reported)


----------



## mcnair55 (May 28, 2014)

Labrador72 said:


> And the LD01 had 2-lumen Low mode against an 8-lumen Low on the LD02.
> On the cheerful side, at least it doesn't have a side switch... :thumbsup:




Nothing wrong with a side switch,that is how torch,s were years ago.My PD32 and 35 perform well with a side switch.


----------



## zs&tas (May 28, 2014)

LD01 is still on fenix.com. very happy about the LD02 i will HAVE to get one - i like clickies, then maybe i will be persuaded to finally get a 10440 in my LD01 
if it blows . it blows .


----------



## Labrador72 (May 28, 2014)

mcnair55 said:


> Nothing wrong with a side switch,that is how torch,s were years ago.My PD32 and 35 perform well with a side switch.



My PD30 and PD31 perform well too and don't have a side switch. 
Anyway, I agree with you: if you don't mind multiple switches, there's nothing significantly wrong with it.


----------



## ven (May 28, 2014)

leon2245 said:


> (reported)




:laughing:


----------



## Noctiluco (May 28, 2014)

leon2245 said:


> The next poster who bumps this thread without a new e05 update, I'm reporting. To a MODERATOR.



 +1 

I wont news about E05 !


----------



## spankone (May 28, 2014)

I can't wait to see the BC30


----------



## LetThereBeLight! (May 28, 2014)

kj2 said:


> Answer from Fenix about tailstanding: ' Because we pay more attention to the user interface of flashlight. We find it is a bad experience to push the button if we want to keep tail standing, so we would rather give it up.'



That statement is unacceptable to me and demonstrates ignorance of good design principles. Simply design an interface that won't interfere with tailstanding. (Several ways come to my mind and this isn't even my field.)

I have decided not to EVER order a light that can NOT tail stand!

The main reason is when the crap hits the fan I want a light [well, most of my lights, since my PD35 won't tail stand] that will tail stand.

A high end flashlight is not an end all or be all. It simply is a tool to assist. And a nontailstanding light won't assist me in various situations.

If Fenix (and I like their lights) cannot understand that, then they will no longer get my hard earned dollars, and I suspect others' as well.

That was one of two main reasons I recently purchased 2 Eagletac "low end" equivalents.


LetThereBeLight!


----------



## leon2245 (May 28, 2014)

LetThereBeLight! said:


> *That statement is unacceptable to me and demonstrates ignorance of good design principles. * Simply design an interface that won't interfere with tailstanding. (Several ways come to my mind and this isn't even my field.)
> 
> I have decided not to EVER order a light that can NOT tail stand!
> 
> ...



I agree with you in that I prefer tailstanding, but ultimately see it as just a preference per user vs. a universal right or wrong. Others who don't find tailstanding as important as we do, they may prefer the tradeoff to get an easier to mash from any angle clicky. I've found the best compromises for me when it has to be a clicky are the triad & defender type tailcaps, where you can still come at from side angles, but also allows for tailstanding. Those also have a tradeoff though, bigger diameter shroud. Just depends what you want, and like you said there are others that do what you want- I say save your anger for when you don't have a choice because no one is even making models that meet your criteria.

Also the above 7 posts have been reported.


----------



## LetThereBeLight! (May 28, 2014)

leon2245 said:


> I agree with you in that I prefer tailstanding, but ultimately see it as just a preference per user vs. a universal right or wrong. Others who don't find tailstanding as important as we do, they may prefer the tradeoff to get an easier to mash from any angle clicky. I've found the best compromises for me when it has to be a clicky are the triad & defender type tailcaps, where you can still come at from side angles, but also allows for tailstanding. Those also have a tradeoff though, bigger diameter shroud. Just depends what you want, and like you said there are others that do what you want- I say save your anger for when you don't have a choice because no one is even making models that meet your criteria.



Hi Leon,

I think you misunderstood my post. I do not see it as a universal right or wrong. Rather, I view Fenix's alleged statement or response to the poster as a failure to understand that design and function are not two separate entities but ultimately one!

This is what the late Steve Jobs preached, it embodied his business philosophy, and as a result, his iPad resulted in the literal death of netbook computer sales, the enormous slowing of PC sales, and the off-the-charts eruption of imitative touch screens as tablets and phones.

He made (envisioned & assembled) something that no one even made and the result is history, including enormous profitability. [By analogy, no one is stopping anyone from purchasing a device that requires a mouse. So yes, to each his own.] 

Now if only companies that make flashlights (and I respect them all) can bring that same intuitive feel for design and function as one, then the high end flashlights you and I own might very soon be considered "antiques"! 

So let there be innovative design, and let there be even more light!


----------



## Ryp (Jun 4, 2014)

Fenix TK32


----------



## kj2 (Jun 4, 2014)

So then the TK32 is coming real soon. But only one led for each color?? Wish they did it like the SRT7 does, every color-led does all 3 colors.


----------



## kj75 (Jun 5, 2014)

Official UC45 Specs:

* Cree XM-L2 U2 LED 
* digitally controlled constant brightness for largely 
* 50,000 hour life of the LED 
* 5 modes 960 lumens (1.5 hrs) 375 lumens (4.25 hrs) 100 lumens (17.25 hrs) 10 lumens (150 hrs) Strobe 960 lumens 
* Light distance: max. 257 meters 
* Intensity: 16580 cd 
* Waterproof to IPX-8 
* specially coated lens 
* Length: 17.8 cm 
* Body diameter: 2.54 cm 
* Head diameter: 4.04 cm 
* Weight: 224 grams with battery 

Comes with: 
* Fenix ​​UC45 Ultimate Edition 
* Battery 3,200 mAh 
* USB cable 
* holster 
* O-ring 
* Lanyard

60 lumens more than UC50...has a 3200 mAh cell


----------



## kj2 (Jun 5, 2014)

kj75 said:


> Comes with:
> * Fenix ​​UC45 Ultimate Edition
> 
> 
> 60 lumens more than UC50...has a 3200 mAh cell


Ultimate Edition? Typo?


----------



## kj75 (Jun 5, 2014)

kj2 said:


> Ultimate Edition? Typo?



Mistake of that dealer (I've to beware with copy+paste...)


----------



## kj2 (Jun 5, 2014)

kj75 said:


> Mistake of that dealer (I've to beware with copy+paste...)



But Fenix did a good job on the runtime. Only a 3200mah battery? Normally we see 31 or 3400 mah..
Could be a typo too


----------



## leon2245 (Jun 5, 2014)

kj2 said:


> It looks bigger on the ad they posted. Probably released *end of this month*. Will be a busy month for Fenix. Word is that the: BC20,BC30, new E05, TK32 will be released soon.



:banned:


----------



## kj2 (Jun 5, 2014)

leon2245 said:


> :banned:



Read the word 'probably' ;-)
And as I said, Fenix ran in some problems with the BC-serie. That's why the released has been delayed.


----------



## kj2 (Jun 5, 2014)

Fenix LD02 Flashlight Studio Preview from FenixLightUS http://youtu.be/caNj0bbwBWg


----------



## ragnarok164 (Jun 5, 2014)

kj2 said:


> But Fenix did a good job on the runtime. Only a 3200mah battery? Normally we see 31 or 3400 mah..
> Could be a typo too



it maybe the new Panasonic NCR18650BD. Not much information is available for this battery other than it maybe a high drain battery capable of 10A discharge similar to the NCR18650PF.

I was wondering when Fenix is going to release the UC45. I was a little disappointed with the R40 Seeker thinking it will have the same UI as the Baton series. I skipped the UC50 due to the smaller capacity battery and the UC40UE because I wanted to get the E35UE (they are both floody).

Looks like the UC45 maybe the one to get for me. Time to start saving my pennies.


----------



## leon2245 (Jun 5, 2014)

kj2 said:


> Read the word 'probably' ;-)
> And as I said, Fenix ran in some problems with the BC-serie. That's why the released has been delayed.



Your appeal has been reviewed, and we regret to inform you the ruling will stand. Your ban will probably take effect as of the end of the month.


----------



## LEDrock (Jun 6, 2014)

leon2245 said:


> The next poster who bumps this thread without a new e05 update, I'm reporting. To a MODERATOR.



You got me curious about what an E05 is, so I checked it out. Only 2.5 hour runtime for 27 lumens? I'm not sure of the advantage of this one. With an XP-E, I thought there would be some extended runtime with only 27 lumens. So not very bright or long runtime? Only advantage I see is that it is small, using only 1AAA battery. In contrast, the E12 uses just 1AA battery and advertises 40 hours with 8 lumens, or 1.5 hours at 130 lumens, plus a 3rd level. All this for only $10 more. That would be my choice.


----------



## Mr Floppy (Jun 6, 2014)

LEDrock said:


> You got me curious about what an E05 is, so I checked it out. Only 2.5 hour runtime for 27 lumens? I'm not sure of the advantage of this one.



It's the new rumoured E05 he's after, the one that is 80 lumen. Mysteriously appeared on their FB page as a Mothers day gift but no-one knows anything else about it.


----------



## kj2 (Jun 6, 2014)

UC45 released on Fenix website


----------



## youlight (Jun 6, 2014)

ragnarok164 said:


> it maybe the new Panasonic NCR18650BD. Not much information is available for this battery other than it maybe a high drain battery capable of 10A discharge similar to the NCR18650PF.
> 
> I was wondering when Fenix is going to release the UC45. I was a little disappointed with the R40 Seeker thinking it will have the same UI as the Baton series. I skipped the UC50 due to the smaller capacity battery and the UC40UE because I wanted to get the E35UE (they are both floody).
> 
> Looks like the UC45 maybe the one to get for me. Time to start saving my pennies.



--------------
The correct model is Panasonic NCR18650BE, you can find on the battery when you get one.


----------



## kj2 (Jun 6, 2014)

youlight said:


> --------------
> The correct model is Panasonic NCR18650BE, you can find on the battery when you get one.



Did you already see the battery?


----------



## leon2245 (Jun 6, 2014)

LEDrock said:


> You got me curious about what an E05 is, so I checked it out. Only 2.5 hour runtime for 27 lumens? I'm not sure of the advantage of this one. With an XP-E, I thought there would be some extended runtime with only 27 lumens. So not very bright or long runtime? Only advantage I see is that it is small, using only 1AAA battery. In contrast, the E12 uses just 1AA battery and advertises 40 hours with 8 lumens, or 1.5 hours at 130 lumens, plus a 3rd level. All this for only $10 more. That would be my choice.




5hrs on L92's, but what I really like about it is that it's a single mode whose level falls within my most used output range, is head twist & head twist only, tail stands, and is tiny- smaller than my point of limiting returns for free floating pocket size actually, which is why I would love an LD15 sized AA version of it. 

Though I suspect the new version will now just be another cycle thru multimode, so probably no advantages for me either anymore.


----------



## youlight (Jun 6, 2014)

kj2 said:


> Did you already see the battery?



Yes. I happened to see it.


----------



## kj2 (Jun 6, 2014)

youlight said:


> Yes. I happened to see it.


Can you say where?


----------



## kj2 (Jun 6, 2014)

From the Fenix Store / Fenix Outfitters email.


----------



## Ryp (Jun 6, 2014)

Damn it kj2, you beat me to everything.


----------



## kj2 (Jun 6, 2014)

And a update for the TK22


----------



## kj2 (Jun 6, 2014)

Ryp said:


> Damn it kj2, you beat me to everything.


I'm quick  but I used to be even quicker


----------



## ven (Jun 6, 2014)

I like that stainless e05...........a lot

I find it a pretty good material for my work uses(edc too),hard wearing and easy to clean.


----------



## kj2 (Jun 6, 2014)

kj2 said:


>


Looks like the special gift-lights made for the Fenix President's marriage


----------



## ven (Jun 6, 2014)

Maybe pinky/red for if you have a cold.........."bless you" for that

Neat idea i guess,still SS for me i can think of 1 potential buyer of the pinky/red though NNR (not seen her for a bit)


----------



## kj2 (Jun 8, 2014)

On the Finnish Fenix facebook-page there is talk about a new headlamp, the HP40.


----------



## kj2 (Jun 9, 2014)

kj2 said:


> On the Finnish Fenix facebook-page there is talk about a new headlamp, the HP40.



From Fenix Finland Facebook-page; "Fenix HP40 is very new headlight model with outstanding color led (Red and Blue). The light is optimized to use hunting or fishing activity. 
Unfortunately currently unable to release any photos. But please keep following our FB-site and you will hear soon more about HP40 and other new lights."


----------



## välineurheilija (Jun 10, 2014)

kj2 said:


> From Fenix Finland Facebook-page; "Fenix HP40 is very new headlight model with outstanding color led (Red and Blue). The light is optimized to use hunting or fishing activity.
> Unfortunately currently unable to release any photos. But please keep following our FB-site and you will hear soon more about HP40 and other new lights."


Can you link it i cant even find the page :thinking:


----------



## kj2 (Jun 10, 2014)

facebook dot com/fenixvalaisimet


----------



## välineurheilija (Jun 10, 2014)

kj2 said:


> facebook dot com/fenixvalaisimet



Thanks


----------



## gsxer (Jun 10, 2014)

I wish it was a stainless E12.


----------



## Alexi_87 (Jun 10, 2014)

Good products... I like TK22


----------



## kj75 (Jun 13, 2014)

ven said:


> I like that stainless e05...........a lot
> 
> I find it a pretty good material for my work uses(edc too),hard wearing and easy to clean.



On Fenix website now (chinese)

http://www.fenixlight.com.cn/ProductMore.aspx?id=132&tid=11&cid=1


----------



## kj2 (Jun 13, 2014)

kj75 said:


> On Fenix website now (chinese)
> 
> http://www.fenixlight.com.cn/ProductMore.aspx?id=132&tid=11&cid=1


damn! that thing looks good


----------



## phantom23 (Jun 13, 2014)

Alexi_87 said:


> Good products... I like TK22


Keep in mind that lower modes are much brighter than previously and it doesn't have any regulation with single Li-Ion, it won't even reach full brightness on 1x18650.


----------



## Ryp (Jun 13, 2014)

The new E05 is larger than the old model, shame.


----------



## kj2 (Jun 13, 2014)

Ryp said:


> The new E05 is larger than the old model, shame.


looks better imo.


----------



## Ryp (Jun 13, 2014)

kj2 said:


> looks better imo.



No doubt about that, was just disappointed in it being larger.


----------



## taylorst (Jun 14, 2014)

Thanks. I've never tried a fenix one. This is helpful.


----------



## ven (Jun 15, 2014)

kj75 said:


> On Fenix website now (chinese)
> 
> http://www.fenixlight.com.cn/ProductMore.aspx?id=132&tid=11&cid=1




 defo on my wanted list:thumbsup: really like stainless


----------



## Ryp (Jun 16, 2014)

http://fenixlight.com/ProductMore.aspx?id=131&tid=11&cid=1#.U59sXvlSeSo


----------



## gunga (Jun 16, 2014)

Too bad about the 8 lumen low. A 1-3 lumens is likely a lot better. This may be due to the floody nature of the beam but I think the ld02 is 8 lumens too.


----------



## leon2245 (Jun 16, 2014)

Great for some, but a Downgrade in almost every respect for me.


----------



## Ryp (Jun 16, 2014)

TK32 on Fenix's website

http://fenixlight.com/ProductMore.aspx?id=132&tid=8&cid=1


----------



## Joeymt3 (Jun 16, 2014)

I like the TK32. Now let's see if we can get one in Vihn's hands.


----------



## Ryp (Jun 16, 2014)

Joeymt3 said:


> I like the TK32. Now let's see if we can get one in Vihn's hands.



Let's hope he can get 160,000cd out of it.


----------



## thedoc007 (Jun 16, 2014)

Ryp said:


> Let's hope he can get 160,000cd out of it.



VERY unlikely. 100-120kcd would be more realistic. Doubled intensity with de-dome, than a 25-50% increase with increased output.


----------



## Ryp (Jun 16, 2014)

He got 137kcd out of a S200C2 with a 47mm head, TK32 is 52mm


----------



## kj75 (Jun 17, 2014)

Ryp said:


> TK32 on Fenix's website
> 
> http://fenixlight.com/ProductMore.aspx?id=132&tid=8&cid=1



Expected release date around 27th June..


----------



## kj2 (Jun 17, 2014)

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...*new*-Fenix-TK32-Long-thrower-with-color-leds


----------



## kj75 (Jun 17, 2014)

LD02 video

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eEdUauYGLLM&list=UUVIlOdfXzoXvTwG_HSB5bPA


----------



## dts71 (Jun 17, 2014)

gunga said:


> Too bad about the 8 lumen low. A 1-3 lumens is likely a lot better. This may be due to the floody nature of the beam but I think the ld02 is 8 lumens too.



+1

I changed my old LD01SS with a 10 lumen low to a Olight I3S to get a low low mode of 0.5 lumens.

Like the looks though.


----------



## Mr Floppy (Jun 17, 2014)

kj75 said:


> LD02 video



Looks good. This is the month of clickies for me.


----------



## kj2 (Jun 25, 2014)

New ad from Fenix Finland ( https://www.facebook.com/fenixvalaisimet ) showing the BC20 and BC30.







AND... found a review on the BC20, including a YouTube video.

http://www.cykelstart.dk/test-fenix-bc-20-led-forlygte/
translated; https://translate.google.nl/transla....cykelstart.dk/test-fenix-bc-20-led-forlygte/


----------



## kj2 (Jun 27, 2014)




----------



## kj2 (Jul 4, 2014)

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?387351-Fenix-Bikelight-BC30-Neutral-White-1800lm


----------



## kj75 (Jul 14, 2014)

E05-2014 on Fenix website listed:

http://fenixlight.com/ProductMore.aspx?id=136&tid=11&cid=1#.U8O2fPl_s3k


----------



## kj75 (Jul 14, 2014)

Also a 3200 mAh battery:

http://fenixlight.com/ProductMore.aspx?id=138&tid=16&cid=6#.U8O2-_l_s3k


----------



## 18650 (Jul 14, 2014)

kj75 said:


> Also a 3200 mAh battery: http://fenixlight.com/ProductMore.aspx?id=138&tid=16&cid=6#.U8O2-_l_s3k


 I wonder if this is based on Panasonic NCR18650BD hybrid cell? Info makes no mention of 10A discharge current though.


----------



## markr6 (Jul 14, 2014)

18650 said:


> I wonder if this is based on Panasonic NCR18650BD hybrid cell? Info makes no mention of 10A discharge current though.



That was my assumption when seeing 3200 mAh. But, is this 10A current necessary/beneficial for any of their lights?


----------



## ven (Jul 14, 2014)

I would guess so,especially as it mentions high drain devices
ARB-L2P is a high capacity 18650 Li-ion rechargeable battery specially designed for high-drain devices. With outstanding performance, excellent reliability and compact design, it is the best match for your high-drain devices.


----------



## jhc37013 (Jul 14, 2014)

kj75 said:


> E05-2014 on Fenix website listed:
> 
> http://fenixlight.com/ProductMore.aspx?id=136&tid=11&cid=1#.U8O2fPl_s3k



Awesome I love the E05, hopefully it always turns on in medium mode. Pre-ordered!


----------



## 18650 (Jul 15, 2014)

ven said:


> I would guess so,especially as it mentions high drain devices ARB-L2P is a high capacity 18650 Li-ion rechargeable battery specially designed for high-drain devices. With outstanding performance, excellent reliability and compact design, it is the best match for your high-drain devices.


 That doesn't mean anything though. "High drain" is a generic marketing point on all batteries and cells.


----------



## Infinite Zero (Jul 15, 2014)

jhc37013 said:


> Awesome I love the E05, hopefully it always turns on in medium mode. Pre-ordered!



The E05 SS turns on in low mode. I would assume the standard version will be the same as all the outputs are identical.


----------



## jhc37013 (Jul 15, 2014)

Infinite Zero said:


> The E05 SS turns on in low mode. I would assume the standard version will be the same as all the outputs are identical.



Well darn maybe I will cancel the pre order, the 25-30 lumen turn on is perfect for the tasks I use a keychain light for and that is why I like the E05 so much. Most people will probably use the keychain light to walk from their car to inside their home or vice verse so I'm not really sure why low 8 lumens should come on first. I wish it was med-Hi-low.


----------



## kj2 (Jul 18, 2014)

Who speaks Chinese?


----------



## alfchan (Jul 18, 2014)

The SD10 is the motion control dive light, probably similar to the E20 (2014 edition). As for the CL20, it is indeed the camp light.


----------



## kj2 (Jul 18, 2014)

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?387962-*new-coming*-Fenix-CL20


----------



## taylorst (Jul 21, 2014)

tk12 is my favorite.


----------



## spankone (Jul 22, 2014)

Even more exciting than the bc30. The BCR30. Looks like it's got a run time indicator on the screen. How cool is that.


----------



## kj2 (Jul 22, 2014)

spankone said:


> Even more exciting than the bc30. The BCR30. Looks like it's got a run time indicator on the screen. How cool is that.


http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?388113-*-new-coming-prototype*-Fenix-BC30R


----------



## kj2 (Jul 24, 2014)

Fenix showed these on a exhibition.

Fenix TK15s? With color led(s)


















PD35 with usb










SD10. Already showed earlier


















New headlamp. HL32? Looks like it says that.





HP40F





And possible other color-variant. Or with other color-led. Looks like this green body has a red-led.


----------



## TMedina (Jul 25, 2014)

Oh lord, the HL32? There goes my budget, again.


----------



## kj2 (Jul 27, 2014)

Fenix HL55 and LD50

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?388308-*new-prototype*-Fenix-HL55
http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?388306-*new-prototype*-Fenix-LD50


----------



## martinaee (Jul 27, 2014)

Is that BCR30 coming out for sure? If so and if it has basically the same specs as the BC30 aren't they screwing people who buy the BC30 that *just* came out? I know models are upgraded, but come on it just came out. Maybe it will be a different variant with a different price due to the feature set?


----------



## kj2 (Jul 27, 2014)

martinaee said:


> Is that BCR30 coming out for sure? If so and if it has basically the same specs as the BC30 aren't they screwing people who buy the BC30 that *just* came out? I know models are upgraded, but come on it just came out. Maybe it will be a different variant with a different price due to the feature set?



Latest info, tells me the BC30R, is coming. Will have that screen and batterpack. So BC30 for people who want to use their own batts, and BC30R for people who want a pack.


----------



## martinaee (Jul 28, 2014)

kj2 said:


> Latest info, tells me the BC30R, is coming. Will have that screen and batterpack. So BC30 for people who want to use their own batts, and BC30R for people who want a pack.



Oh really? Never mind then. I was hoping this was just the normal BC30 but with an indicator.


----------



## Labrador72 (Jul 28, 2014)

dts71 said:


> +1
> 
> I changed my old LD01SS with a 10 lumen low to a Olight I3S to get a low low mode of 0.5 lumens.
> 
> Like the looks though.



I don't know what version of the LD01 SS you have but the XP-G R5 one had a 2-lumen Low and independent reviews estimated it 3 lumens.
http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...-includes-measurements-and-outdoor-beamshots/

In fact the LD01 is one of the few Fenix lights with a decent Low and lithium compatibility! I hope they haven't discontinued it in favor the LD02!


----------



## youlight (Jul 29, 2014)

Find a review of TK32: http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...ht-Fenix-TK32-(950-Lumens-100mW-RGB-Emitters)


----------



## Mr Floppy (Jul 30, 2014)

kj2 said:


> New headlamp. HL32? Looks like it says that.



Unless they change the HL22, to make it look less craplastic.


----------



## feifei (Aug 15, 2014)

Mr Floppy said:


> Unless they change the HL22, to make it look less craplastic.








Never heard of HL32,fenix relesed a headlamp called HL55.


----------



## kj2 (Aug 15, 2014)

kj2 said:


> ]
> 
> New headlamp. HL32? Looks like it says that.
> 
> ...


----------



## NorthernStar (Aug 16, 2014)

I also first thought of the just recently released HL55, but when looking at the first picture the light indeed has the text HL32 written on it. I wonder what specs it will have?:thinking:


----------



## feifei (Aug 19, 2014)

NorthernStar said:


> I also first thought of the just recently released HL55, but when looking at the first picture the light indeed has the text HL32 written on it. I wonder what specs it will have?:thinking:



Yes,in the picture,it is HL32.I guess that they firstly want to call it HL32,but later renamed it.


----------



## kj2 (Aug 19, 2014)

feifei said:


> Yes,in the picture,it is HL32.I guess that they firstly want to call it HL32,but later renamed it.



Don't think so. Changing a name is done in seconds. See the photos. Those are two totally different bodies.


----------



## kj75 (Aug 20, 2014)

Also on Fenix website: a holster

http://fenixlight.com/ProductMore.aspx?id=143&tid=24&cid=6#.U_RbKvl_s3k


----------



## kj2 (Aug 20, 2014)

kj75 said:


> Also on Fenix website: a holster
> 
> http://fenixlight.com/ProductMore.aspx?id=143&tid=24&cid=6#.U_RbKvl_s3k


Nice that Fenix now offers a better quality holster 
Still, (almost) nothing beats a Maxpedition.


----------



## Ishango (Aug 20, 2014)

kj75 said:


> Also on Fenix website: a holster
> 
> http://fenixlight.com/ProductMore.aspx?id=143&tid=24&cid=6#.U_RbKvl_s3k



I like these! Nice design. Would love to replace the basic holster for some of my lights with this.


----------



## 18650 (Aug 20, 2014)

Ishango said:


> I like these! Nice design. Would love to replace the basic holster for some of my lights with this.


 It looks like it uses velcro...


----------



## markr6 (Aug 20, 2014)

Looks like they got a mascot? LOL what the heck is that?


----------



## martinaee (Aug 20, 2014)

markr6 said:


> Looks like they got a mascot? LOL what the heck is that?



The Fenix Fire-Fox apparently 

I always assumed it was the Flaming Fenix (bird), but apparently not lol.



The holsters look nice even if they are Velcro holsters. Not a big deal. They definitely are nicer than the standard ones sometimes included with their lights. If they can undercut the Maxpedition ones in price they will probably be worth it even if they aren't quite as overbuilt.

_*EDIT:*_ Oh nevermind, apparently it's the Tasmanian Tiger it says on their website. Hmm.


----------



## thedoc007 (Aug 20, 2014)

kj2 said:


> Nice that Fenix now offers a better quality holster
> Still, (almost) nothing beats a Maxpedition.



I like the Nite-Ize adjustable holster. Not only does it fit many different lights, it also allows you to use the light while it is holstered, and even rotates to allow you to do directional lighting. Now if Maxpedition brought their build quality to Nite-Ize's design, that would be awesome.


----------



## kj75 (Aug 22, 2014)

New release: Fenix E99 Ti...

http://www.fenixlight.com/NewsMore.aspx?id=133&cid=1


----------



## redtruck (Aug 22, 2014)

Mmm Titanium...

Looks nice. Might be time to get a AAA light.


----------



## kj2 (Aug 22, 2014)

yeah, saw that when I was at work. Would be handy if Fenix mention the price of it.. :sigh:


----------



## ven (Aug 22, 2014)

Nice ,like it and will be a little lighter too over the e05ss,wonder what the step down will be at 100lm(if the e05 is 3mins and 80lm).


----------



## gunga (Aug 22, 2014)

Looks cool. Better knurling layout than the E05. Wonder about the levels (moonlight?), if it's nasty grindy threads, and optic with/without lense etc...


----------



## jkingrph (Aug 22, 2014)

Looks nice, it would be nice to know the price. The e mail address given, service @fenixlight.com does not work.


----------



## martinaee (Aug 22, 2014)

I .... I want it.

It probably will be not cheap though. Normal E05, SS version is even more expensive, limited edition titanium E05? ---> $$

I would love to get several of these as engraved presents, but I want to know how much they cost as well. I wish they could engrave the SS versions for us as well. That would be cool.


----------



## lionken07 (Aug 22, 2014)

yeah I'm interested in some details too. Ti will surely cost more than the SS. my guess is between $60-80USD.


----------



## leon2245 (Aug 22, 2014)

(deleted)

WOW.


----------



## Burgess (Aug 24, 2014)

Gee --


If only it used the Nichia 219B emitter . . . .


:sigh:
_


----------



## newbie66 (Aug 24, 2014)

Custom engraving? Are they gonna sell it only at their own stores?


----------



## kj2 (Aug 24, 2014)

kj2 said:


> yeah, saw that when I was at work. Would be handy if Fenix mention the price of it.. :sigh:



$44.95


----------



## martinaee (Aug 25, 2014)

kj2 said:


> $44.95



Is the flat side opposing the "Fenix E99 Ti" completely blank? Assuming that's where the engraving would go if you want it. How many letters could you fit.

Also I don't have any Ti lights. How is the threading smoothness compared to steel or anodized aluminum alloy ---- before you put proper lube/nyogel on it that is.


----------



## kj2 (Aug 25, 2014)

martinaee said:


> Is the flat side opposing the "Fenix E99 Ti" completely blank? Assuming that's where the engraving would go if you want it. How many letters could you fit.


Max 32 characters I've read.


----------



## shelm (Aug 25, 2014)

kj2 said:


> $44.95



that the price of E099Ti ?


----------



## kj2 (Aug 25, 2014)

shelm said:


> that the price of E099Ti ?


Yep. Fenix confirmed me that on Facebook.


----------



## KuanR (Aug 25, 2014)

By the looks of the picture, the plastic optic is exposed just like the ss version. I pocket carried one and the optic got scratched up pretty quickly


----------



## shelm (Aug 25, 2014)

kj2 said:


> Yep.



Hmm.

Thanks you.


----------



## lionken07 (Aug 25, 2014)

$45 isn't bad at all for a Fenix Ti. I'll buy at least two. Now to decide what engraving I want...


----------



## gunga (Aug 25, 2014)

It all depends on the modes for me... Good price tho. 


Sent from my iPhone using Candlepowerforums


----------



## feifei (Sep 1, 2014)

18650 said:


> It looks like it uses velcro...



anyhow,this new one looks much better,love it.


----------



## The_Hammer (Sep 1, 2014)

I've definitely been out of the loop too long, Fenix has some really cool offerings out!


----------



## kj2 (Sep 2, 2014)

Fenix CL20 http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...-camping-light-with-neutral-white-and-red-led


----------



## colight (Sep 10, 2014)

kj2 said:


> Fenix CL20 http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...-camping-light-with-neutral-white-and-red-led



looks cute


----------



## Mass. Wine Guy (Sep 13, 2014)

kj2 said:


> Word is that the: BC20,BC30, new E05, TK32 will be released soon.



The BC20 isn't out yet, to my knowledge. Has anyone seen it for sale?


----------



## kj2 (Sep 13, 2014)

Mass. Wine Guy said:


> The BC20 isn't out yet, to my knowledge. Has anyone seen it for sale?


Nope. Still hasn't been released.


----------



## feifei (Sep 18, 2014)

kj2 said:


> Nope. Still hasn't been released.



Any more information about BC20?


----------



## kj2 (Sep 18, 2014)

feifei said:


> Any more information about BC20?



I don't have it. Will contact Fenix.


----------



## kj2 (Sep 24, 2014)

feifei said:


> Any more information about BC20?





kj2 said:


> I don't have it. Will contact Fenix.



Received an answer today. And... CS have no further information on this light. So, I don't expect Fenix will release this light. On the other hand, Fenix has released more bike-lights than most other manufacturers, so I would understand it if they would drop the BC20.


----------



## feifei (Oct 12, 2014)

kj2 said:


> Received an answer today. And... CS have no further information on this light. So, I don't expect Fenix will release this light. On the other hand, Fenix has released more bike-lights than most other manufacturers, so I would understand it if they would drop the BC20.



where do you get the information about BC20?


----------



## martinaee (Oct 12, 2014)

BC20 was sort of the AA version of the BC30 right? That's disappointing if they drop it. I was kind of considering that one possibly instead of the 18650 option as I don't have any dedicated bike light yet.


----------



## kj2 (Oct 12, 2014)

feifei said:


> where do you get the information about BC20?



CS from Fenix.


----------



## spankone (Oct 13, 2014)

This is one of the best mounts I've ever used. 

http://youtu.be/RqArAnXajJU


----------



## martinaee (Oct 13, 2014)

spankone said:


> This is one of the best mounts I've ever used.
> 
> http://youtu.be/RqArAnXajJU



Yeah I had the old one and gave it to my Dad. Maybe I'll just get the newer version.


----------



## kj75 (Nov 3, 2014)

feifei said:


> Any more information about BC20?



On Fenix website now..






http://fenixlight.com/ProductMore.aspx?id=154&tid=28&cid=3#


----------



## kj2 (Nov 3, 2014)

kj75 said:


> On Fenix website now..
> 
> http://fenixlight.com/ProductMore.aspx?id=154&tid=28&cid=3#


Nice for city cycling.


----------



## martinaee (Nov 3, 2014)

Nice. They finally made it. I was afraid it wasn't coming out.

I know it doesn't really make sense, but it would be awesome to have 2 of these at the same time-- one on each handlebar.


----------



## Capaints (Nov 3, 2014)

I'm thinking of getting the TK22 920 lumens

a friend just got the Nitecore and it's 1000 lumens, Nice light, I'm hoping the Fenix will be as Nice ?


----------



## spankone (Nov 3, 2014)

Bc30 would be brighter than 2 of these


----------



## kj2 (Nov 4, 2014)

Fenix told me, there will be only 2000 units made, of the BC20.


----------



## kj75 (Nov 4, 2014)

kj2 said:


> Fenix told me, there will be only 2000 units made, of the BC20.



So that's because it's listed on flashlightshop as limited edition...


----------



## kj2 (Nov 4, 2014)

kj75 said:


> So that's because it's listed on flashlightshop as limited edition...


Did asked Fenix why, this BC20 is a limited production. Fenix revert me to their webpage, with this news-article. 
So, the BC20 is purely made for newcomers/cycling enthusiasts so they can experience their Duel Distance Beam System, for relatively low-cost.


----------



## martinaee (Nov 7, 2014)

Has anybody heard of any Fenix lights coming with XP-L emitters besides the pd22ue? I thought I read somebody mentioning an LD22 with an XP-L. I've been on the edge forever about getting an xp-g2 LD22, but probably would go ahead and pull the trigger if they throw an XP-L in it.


----------



## Mr Floppy (Nov 9, 2014)

kj2 said:


> Did asked Fenix why, this BC20 is a limited production. Fenix revert me to their webpage, with this news-article.
> So, the BC20 is purely made for newcomers/cycling enthusiasts so they can experience their Duel Distance Beam System, for relatively low-cost.



If they put this into full production, I know of plenty of cyclist who would love it as they could just pop in AA's instead of worry about a recharging system at either destination points.


----------



## fenix1 (Nov 11, 2014)

martinaee said:


> Has anybody heard of any Fenix lights coming with XP-L emitters besides the pd22ue? I thought I read somebody mentioning an LD22 with an XP-L. I've been on the edge forever about getting an xp-g2 LD22, but probably would go ahead and pull the trigger if they throw an XP-L in it.



At present,only PD22UE uses XP-L LED,LD22 can not use XP-L LED,because battery capacity is insufficient(LD22 uses two AA batteries),it is a waste to use XP-L LED.


----------



## shelm (Nov 11, 2014)

fenix1 said:


> At present,only PD22UE uses XP-L LED,LD22 can not use XP-L LED,because battery capacity is insufficient(LD22 uses two AA batteries),it is a waste to use XP-L LED.



Is it possible to use the PD22UE head on the LD12 G2 body with a 14500 in it? Do the head and body lego, are they fully compatible with each other?


----------



## fenix1 (Nov 18, 2014)

shelm said:


> Is it possible to use the PD22UE head on the LD12 G2 body with a 14500 in it? Do the head and body lego, are they fully compatible with each other?



Hi shelm,we have tested it,it is impossible.


----------



## andrew2 (Dec 4, 2014)

fenix1 said:


> Hi shelm,we have tested it,it is impossible.



Are there any new products this month?


----------



## WalkIntoTheLight (Dec 4, 2014)

Anyone know when the E41 will be coming out in neutral white?


----------



## kj2 (Dec 4, 2014)

WalkIntoTheLight said:


> Anyone know when the E41 will be coming out in neutral white?



Didn't hear talk about that. And since Fenix doesn't release many nw-lights, I won't expect a nw-E41.


----------



## WalkIntoTheLight (Dec 4, 2014)

kj2 said:


> Didn't hear talk about that. And since Fenix doesn't release many nw-lights, I won't expect a nw-E41.





Pity, I like the light (with the exception that momentary turbo seems awkward), but don't like cool-white.


----------



## CelticCross74 (Dec 4, 2014)

Got the E35UE and it SUCKS!! WTF is up with the light switching OFF for a second or two in order to go to turbo? Having to hold press the mode switch to keep it in turbo is BS!! Ive read the same thing happens with the E41 which is just awful! Got the 2014 TK22 and cant say enough good things about it I run it on 2xcr123's for 1000 lumens.


----------

